# Wofür benötigen casuals eigentlich equip?



## mettman1 (29. Juni 2011)

tag auch,

diese frage geistert mir irgendwie gerade im kopf rum.

wozu benötigen casuals und nicht raider/pvpler (d.h. leute die das spiel nicht für irgendwelchen besonderen progress spielen sondern
für berufe, social, lowies helfen, leveln etc.) eigentlich t-sets oder hochstufiges non-t equip?

habe gerade den neuen bericht über patch 4.2. auf buffed gelesen und dort stand, dass sich gerade nicht-raider über items auf t11-niveau freuen.
ist das nicht eigentlich schwachsinn?
die einzigen die diese items benötigen sind doch eigentlich die raider und die holen sich doch einen großteil ihres eq aus den raids.
(und twinks, aber dass leute nicht nochmal mit einem anderen char raiden wollen, sondern gleich oben mitmischen sollte nicht das problem des spiels sein.)

vielleicht war ich bisher auch nur zu blöde um es zu merken, aber ist das einzige ergebnis des items durch marken kaufens nicht die verkürzung des contents pro charakter?


mfg


----------



## Cassiopheia (29. Juni 2011)

Eine Motivation am Spielen ist auch zu sehen wie sich sein Char weiterentwickelt. Zum Beispiel auch über Equip. Und nur weil sich jemand als "Casual" bezeichnet, heißt es ja nicht, dass er automatisch 0 Interesse am Raidcontent hat, aber ihm vllt die Zeit fehlt regelmäßig innerhalb einer Gilde / Stammgruppe zu raiden. Also hilft neues Equip für Marken den Casuals auch hin und wieder mal nen Random Raid zu erleben. (Ohne Equip wird man ja nicht mitgenommen). Und selbst wenn die Leute gar nicht raiden, wollen sie ja vielleicht erleben wie sich ihr Char verändert. Und die deutlichststen Veränderungen sind nunmal das Aussehen und auch das leichtere Erlegen von Mobs (-> der Char wird mächtiger).


----------



## Russelkurt (29. Juni 2011)

@ Cassiopheia:
treffender hätte ich es auch nicht formulieren können.

und @ TE:
casuals - und ich zähl mich auch mal dazu, weil ich nicht regelmäßig raiden kann - sammeln das höherstufige equip um einerseits konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben in 5er heros und beim questen, posen, was auch immer; andererseits wollen sie vielleicht auch mal randomraiden. und wenn selbst für bf der maßstab hochgelegt wird, muss das equip entsprechend mitsteigen. . außerdem sehen t-sets und entsprechende epix meist besser aus als der blaue quatsch, den man hinterhergeworfen bekommt, bis man am boden liegt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Juni 2011)

Die Frage ist leicht beantwortet.

Casuals brauchen Equip entsprechend des Spielinhaltes den sie spielen.

Is doch logisch oder nicht?

Brauchen =/= haben wollen. 

Edit:
Ich zähle mich eigentlich nie zu irgendeiner Menscherdachten Kategorie. Das ist mir viel zu einschränkend und kleingeistig.

Aber angenommen ich müßte, wär mir im falle WoW, jede andere als Casual extremst peinlich.


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juni 2011)

Entschuldige bitte, aber mir schwillt ein wenig der Kamm, wenn ich solche Aufmacher lesen darf.

Was sind denn bitte diese so genannten "casuals" für dich?

Ich sehe mich z.B. als "casual" gamer. Ich stehe aktuell bei 11/12, habe einen regelmäßigen Raidtermin mit der Gilde, und spiele seit sechs Jahren aktiv dieses Spiel, hauptsächlich im so genannten Endgame-Content, sprich Raids. Bin ich ein progress-Spieler? Mitnichten, ich sehe mich als "casual".

Meines Erachtens nach, sollten sich lediglich Spieler, welche professionell dieses Spiel spielen (z.B. Gilden bzw. Spieler, welche Server-First, Country-First oder World-First anstreben) als pro-gamer bezeichnen. Alles darunter, und möge sie noch so viele Raidtermine und Verpflichtungen haben, sind meiner Ansicht nach "casual"-Spieler. Du hast keinen Server-First, geschweige denn World-First? Dann bist du kein pro-gamer. Du spielst zu deinem Vergnügen, zum Spass, für deine persönliche Herausforderung.

Ich persönlich, und das ist nur mein Eindruck und meine eigene Meinung, stellt man sich viel zu sehr auf ein viel zu hohes Podest, in dem man auf diese so genannten "casual" herabschaut. "Wofür brauchen die schon ein T-Set"? Ich finde die Aussage ein wenig frech. Frech den Spielern gegenüber die keine immensen Raidaufwand betreiben.


----------



## Derulu (29. Juni 2011)

Weil das Ziel eines RPG nun mal ist, den Avatar "besser" zu machen, ihn weiterzuentwickeln...und auf Endlevel geht das einzig und alleine über Equip....darum


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

Solange sie dieselben monatlichen Gebühren bezahlen, wie Raider oder PvP'ler, haben sie auch die gleichen Rechte auf Content, Equip und was das gemeine Gamerherz sonst noch so erfreut. 
Warum kann uns doch egal sein. 


Wozu braucht man ein eigenes Auto? Das Bus- und Bahnnetz ist in Deutschland sehr ausgebaut.
Warum ne eigene Wohnung? Mama und Papa haben doch ein Zimmer frei.
Für was ein Handy? Du triffst dich doch eh gleich mit deinen Freunden?

Warum, warum, warum... 
 


 Aber schön, dass der TR sich so viel Gedanken um das Wohlsein seiner Mitmenschen macht. 

Sehr löblich.


----------



## Cobrastrike (29. Juni 2011)

mettman1 schrieb:


> diese frage geistert mir irgendwie gerade im kopf rum.
> 
> wozu benötigen casuals und nicht raider/pvpler (d.h. leute die das spiel nicht für irgendwelchen besonderen progress spielen sondern
> für berufe, social, lowies helfen



Wofür braucht wer, der sich für ein Pro hält, ein RL? Für Berufe, social und damit er als Lowie auch mal geholfen bekommt?!?
Da bleib ich lieber ein sog. "Casual" und erfreue mich eines gesunden Verhältniss zu meiner Umwelt, anstatt eben diesen Casuals das Game madig zu machen (oder es zumindest zu versuchen).



Und nochmal für alle die trotz 24/7 wow es immer noch nicht verstanden haben, oder nicht verstehen wollen:
Der Reiz/Suchtfaktor/Motivation kommt bei wow zu 90% daher sich über neue Items zu freuen. Ob "Casual" oder "pro" (<-Witzige Katigorisierung eigtl.) ist da Wurscht. Blizz will Kohle verdienen, sch**** egal für was man sich selbst hält.

gl hf & gg


----------



## Byte768 (29. Juni 2011)

Ohne Rezepte, kein vollständiger Beruf, keine optimalen Gewinne. Zeitaufwand ist höher, wenn Schaden, Lebenspunkte fehlen.
Kills pro Zeit werden besser mit steigendem Equipment, es lässt sich mehr in der selben Zeit erledigen.

Spieler müssen sich nicht für BGs anmelden um PvP zu betreiben, das geht auch unter Freunden, vor Städten.
Und das Wort Casual ist schlichtweg unpassend, das ist im Prinzip jeder, der nicht professionell oder gegen Bezahlung spielt, somit auch dieser Themenersteller.


----------



## Cassiopheia (29. Juni 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich z.B. als "casual" gamer. Ich stehe aktuell bei 11/12, habe einen regelmäßigen Raidtermin mit der Gilde, und spiele seit sechs Jahren aktiv dieses Spiel, hauptsächlich im so genannten Endgame-Content, sprich Raids. Bin ich ein progress-Spieler? Mitnichten, ich sehe mich als "casual".



Ist halt Definitionssache. Für mich wärst du kein Casual mehr! (Was aber genauso wenig negativ sehe, wie Casuals). Casuals definiere ich als Leute die unregelmäßig bzw sehr wenig spielen. Und Im Durchschnitt auf vllt ~5-10 Stunden pro Woche kommen, egal ob grad ein (Content)Patch anstand oder was auch immer.

Ich bezeichne mich auch als Raider, auch wenn ich in den letzten Wochen kaum aktiv war, sobald neuer Content da ist, investier ich da definitiv so viel Zeit rein wie nötig ist um schnellstmöglich auf dem bestmöglichsten Equipstand für Raids zu sein (zB aktuell die Dailys). Ein Casual nach meiner Definition hat keine Zeit (fast) jeden Tag die Dailys abzuklappern, selbst wenn sie flott gehn sollten. Genauso wie meine Casual Ingame Bekannten (auch wenn sie es gern wollen) idR ihre 7 Heros / Woche nicht vollbekommen.

Find auch, dass der Begriff extrem ausgeufert ist, weil viele denken es wäre schlimm kein Casual zu sein. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Es gibt ja nicht nur Casual und 24/7 Gamer, sondern auch noch einiges dazwischen.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2011)

@ TE

Du weißt aber schon, was Casual bedeutet, oder?
Mehr fällt mir zu dieser Art Topics nicht ein - wären auch verschwendete Gedanken.
Ich mag derart provozierende Threads nicht!

Lies am besten nach, was Casual bedeutet und die Forenregeln am besten auch gleich noch mit!

Sorry für diesem genervten Text.


----------



## Kyrador (29. Juni 2011)

Mir ist das relativ wurscht, was die anderen tragen. Meinetwegen können sie sich T15 für Geld kaufen...
Denn den Boss, der im Rahmen meiner Gruppe umgefallen ist, ist für mich wichtig!


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juni 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Find auch, dass der Begriff extrem ausgeufert ist, weil viele denken es wäre schlimm kein Casual zu sein. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Es gibt ja nicht nur Casual und 24/7 Gamer, sondern auch noch einiges dazwischen.



Und das ist es doch. Hier wird viel zu inflationär mit irgendwelchen Begriffen um sich geworfen. "casual" "innovation" etc.

Wenn dann der Threadersteller den Begriff "casual" auf diese Art und Weise benutzt, macht es irgendwann keinen Spass mehr. Die einen spielen aktiver, die anderen weniger. Meine Güte...


----------



## Tolan (29. Juni 2011)

@TE hoch lebe die Arroganz!!!!!


----------



## Beloxy (29. Juni 2011)

@TE zu diesem vom Denkstress verschonten Beitrag fällt mir nur eins ein:

Die kognitiv Suboptimierten Interventionen prognostizieren eine Diskrepanz zwischen dem semiotischen Artefakt 
und dem axiomatischen sowie antizipierbaren Äquivalent in Bezug auf die subversiven, impertinenten und 
distinguierten Epistemologien sowie Terminologien, dies ist ein Implizit auf weitere lexikalisch-semantische 
Phänomene wie auch auf komplexhaft-assoziativ konstitutive Bildungslücken.


in diesem Sinne liebe Grüsse an alle WoW Profis


----------



## hexxhexx (29. Juni 2011)

Das Mettendchen ist sicher nur genervt, weil ihm ein Casual "Ich will nur Spaß haben Spieler" in einem Randomraid Schulter- oder Kopftoken weggewürfelt hat


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (29. Juni 2011)

Ich find es immer wieder erfrischend.
Wir sitzen alle im selben (Schlauch-)boot, einer meint er muss mit seinen (Säbeln) rasseln um zu imponieren, 2-3 machen mit und die gesamte Kommunity (geht unter)....


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juni 2011)

GoAheadMakeMyDay schrieb:


> Ich find es immer wieder erfrischend.
> Wir sitzen alle im selben (Schlauch-)boot, einer meint er muss mit seinen (Säbeln) rasseln um zu imponieren, 2-3 machen mit und die gesamte Kommunity (geht unter)....




Säbel? Manche rasseln auch nur mit ihren kleinen Buttermesser...


----------



## NiniEngel (29. Juni 2011)

Nein, also wirklich...

wie können diese "Casuals" es wagen, Equip zu benötigen. 

Ich wünsche dir viel Spass in einer Instanz mit einem Casual, der kein Equip gefarmt hat. Sei es der Tank, der nach zwei Schlägen stirbt oder der Heiler, der nach einer Mobgruppe oom ist oder der DD, der mit 5k dps daherrennt.

Nein, wie können die es wagen, Equipansprüche zu stellen....


----------



## Potpotom (29. Juni 2011)

Was für ein sinnloses Gebrabbel hier... willkommen in der Welt der sinnlosen Threads.


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juni 2011)

NiniEngel schrieb:


> Nein, also wirklich...
> 
> wie können diese "Casuals" es wagen, Equip zu benötigen.
> 
> ...




Ach was erzählst du denn da? Spieler wie unser lieber TE kommen doch automatisch in eine Heroic-Progress-Gruppe. Du kannst doch bitte nicht erwarten, dass ein progress-gamer mit einem einfachen casual zusammen spielt...tz tz tz, verkehrte Welt.


----------



## Cantharion (29. Juni 2011)

NiniEngel schrieb:


> Nein, also wirklich...
> 
> wie können diese "Casuals" es wagen, Equip zu benötigen.
> 
> ...



Du solltest lernen zwischen "angemessenem equip" und "bestmöglichem equip" unterscheiden.
Es geht hier um die Frage warum Casuals an RAID-equip kommen sollen.

Ich bräuchte kein Raidgear, da ich nicht regelmäßig raide - ZG/ZA und die 346er hcs sind locker ohne machbar.
Und nur zum questen/Heros machen ist wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.

Nerfs von alten Raids sehe ich hingegen als gute Sache um Randomraids (die beste Möglichkeit für Leute die keine festen Spielzeiten haben auch mal eine raid zu sehen)/twinks einen guten Start zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2011)

Wer meint eigentlich beurteilen zu können, daß ein Gelegenheitsspieler nie raidet?

Gelegenheitsspieler heißt eigentlich imo nur, daß man nicht 3-7 Mal die Woche raidet - sondern z.B. nur 1x.
Dennoch ist er genauso "euqipberechtigt", wie jeder andere Spieler!

Na, Gott sei Dank gibt es noch anständige Gilden, die nicht so auf der arroganten Möchtegernpro-Schiene fahren.

greetz


----------



## Exicoo (29. Juni 2011)

Kommt doch mal alle runter mit eurer Itemgeilheit. Bei euch dreht sich alles nur um's Equip oO Spielt das Spiel und habt Spaß dran... Solangsam nervts echt <.<


----------



## Nexilein (29. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Gelegenheitsspieler heißt eigentlich imo nur, daß man nicht 3-7 Mal die Woche raidet - sondern z.B. nur 1x.
> Dennoch ist er genauso "euqipberechtigt", wie jeder andere Spieler!



/sign

Seit dem es Markenequip gibt, wird immer wieder die Frage gestellt warum man für 5er Heros Epics bekommen sollte.
Komischerweise sind es aber garnicht die Gelegenheitsspieler die wöchentlich jeden Punkt in den Heros mitnehmen um möglichst schnell an das Markenequip zu kommen...


----------



## Master G (29. Juni 2011)

Dabei ist der TE der erste, wenn er mit einem Twink unterwegs ist, flamet weil der Loot aus seiner Sicht unfair verteilt wurde.
Betonung auf Twink!


----------



## Manaori (29. Juni 2011)

Also moment mal. Was genau bezeichnest du, lieber TE, als Casual? Ich kiomme momentan auch auf höchstens fünf bis zehn Stunden Spielzeit die Woche, weil viel zu tun, raide aber trotzdem wenigstens einmal die Woche. Ich bestehe nicht auf Equip aus Marken, finds aber praktisch für Twinks (wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe), und außerdem, auf Lootglück in Raids zu hoffen, kann ziemlich frustrierend sein.... Bsp der Zauberstab von Schimaeron, auf den die zweite Shadow unseres Raids seit wievielen IDs wartet? XD 

Und das mit dem brauchen ist immer so ne Sache. Wozu raidet man? Weil mans braucht? Oder weil man Spaß dran hat? klar freu ich mich, wenn ich mein Equip verbessern kann. Ist gut für mich, ist gut für den Raid. Wenn ich m ir hie un dda Markenitems holen kann, meine Güte, why not? Für eine Gilde, die nur einmal die Woche raidet, ist das gut, da kann man sich trotzdem stetig verbessern, auch wenn man nicht jede ID auf Teufel komm raus verballern kann. 

Witzig finde ich es, dass es immer die sogenannten Pros sind (wobei auch hier die Defginition.. hm... wäre Pseudopros besser?), die den Casuals das Equip neidig sind und nicht umgekehrt. Ich verlange kein Heroequip (also hardmodes) für Marken, warum? Weils mir scheiß egal sind. Die, die spielersich so gut sind, sollen belohnt werden. Normale Raids sind für die "Normalen". Und so. Ich glaube, ich verliere grade den Faden. XD


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juni 2011)

Tja das war es wohl. Der TE wird in diesem Thread kein einziges Wort mehr verlieren^^

Vielleicht nächstes mal einen Beitrag eröffnen über den man vernünftig diskutieren kann. Nur Raider im Endcontent, vorzugsweise natürlich in HC haben ein Recht auf Equip, der Rest kündigt bitte sein Abo. Pros wollen halt unter sich sein. Doch Moment.... wo posen sie dann Stunden lang, wenn die Casuals nicht mehr da sind?


----------



## Exicoo (29. Juni 2011)

*  Wofür benötigen casuals eigentlich equip? A: zum spielen
*


----------



## Cochainatic (29. Juni 2011)

mettman1 schrieb:


> tag auch,
> 
> diese frage geistert mir irgendwie gerade im kopf rum.
> 
> ...



Hey gute Frage! Wirklich toll! Und auch noch so bestechend in seiner Logik!

Aber sag mal, wofür brauchen Menschen, die in solchen Kategorien denken, eigentlich ein so großes Gehirn-Equip? 

Also ich meine, wenn das die Fragen sind, die dich in deinem Gehirn bewegen und beschäftigen, dann bist du eindeutig über-equipped. Das sind ja eher Fragen für ein Casual-Gehirn - also eines in der größe eines Primaten z. B. 

Wozu hast du als Casual-Hirn-User das T4,5 Milliarden - Gehirn frage ich mich, wozu ...?


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich z.B. als "casual" gamer. Ich stehe aktuell bei 11/12, habe einen regelmäßigen Raidtermin mit der Gilde



Allein der "regelmäßige Raidtermin" führt das "casual" für mich hier ad absurdum


----------



## tuerlich (29. Juni 2011)

Die Antwort auf den Threadtitel ist sooo einfach: Damit sie nicht nackt rumlaufen müssen!
Wiedereinmal gibt es Leute, die anderen nichts gönnen. Versteh ich ehrlichgesagt nicht. Minderwertigkeitskomplexe wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Kasmaldir (29. Juni 2011)

Die Sache ist doch eher, wie in den Gruppen das Equipment aufgeteilt wird. Hier ein Beispiel, um zu verdeutlichen, was ich meine:

Eine regelmäßige Raidgruppe nimmt einen Freund (Gildenkollegen) zum Raiden mit. Dieser spielt eher wenig WoW. Nennen wir ihn einfach mal Casual.
Der Casual spielt aus purem Spaß am Spiel und obwohl er wenig Zeit hat und daher auch nicht zu den Leuten mit dem besten Equip gehört, würde er gern mal den aktuellen Raid Content miterleben, da er es schade findet, wenn er diesen erst Wochen/Monate später sehen kann.
Seine liebe Gilde hat kein Problem damit, dass er ein Casual ist und da sie schon ohne große Probleme den Raid öfters überstanden haben nehmen sie ihn mit.
Im Raid droppt nun ein Ausrüstungsteil, was natürlich besser als das ist, was er es besitzt. Einer aus der Stammgruppe braucht dieses Teil aber auch.

Hier liegt nun die Problematik: Für den Casual ist dieses Teil eine große Verbesserung. Für den regelmäßigen Raider ist es aber auch besser als sein aktuelles Equip.

Der Casual "braucht" dieses Teil nicht wirklich. Er vermutlich nicht einmal versuchen in der "obersten Liga" mitzuspielen, da er weiß, dass er dazu zuwenig Zeit hat.
Für den Raider hingegen ist das Teil sinnvoll, da es für die gesamte Stammgruppe eine Verbesserung darstellt.
Trotzdem haben beide Recht auf dieses Teil. Meine Meinung dazu: Der Raider hat größeres Recht darauf, da er schon mehr Arbeit investiert hat, als der Casual, der vielleicht einfach nur mitgezogen wurde.
Anders verhällt es sich, wenn besagtes Ausrüstungsteil von keinem der Raider benötigt wird, dann kann der Casual das natürlich besser gebrauchen.


Aufgrund dieser Lage gehe ich davon aus, dass dem TE Equipment weggewürfelt wurde, von jemandem, der nicht ganz so oft da ist, wie er selbst, denn sonst sehe ich keinen Grund darin (wobei das auch kein vernünftiger Grund ist) einen Thread dafür aufzumachen.
In Random Raid gibts halt oft keion freundschaftliches Verhalten, bei dem einer sagt: Hier, kannst du nehmen, ich bin eh kein regelmäßiger Raider. Wenn es in Stammgruppen auch nicht so ist, würde ich überlegen, mit wem ich da zusammen spiele.


----------



## J_0_T (29. Juni 2011)

Boah wieder diese Cassual/Pro-Gamer diskussion.. auch wenn es ein andere inhalt ist so bleibt die kröte immer noch ne kröte auch wenn hase drauf steht. 

Pro-Game werden fürs spielen bezahlt. Die wo sich Pro nennen... bekommt ihr geld weil ihr spielt? Nein? Dann ma schön den ball flach halten. Ende mit der Pro-Wannabe-Spur.


zum TE
Warum brauchst du das EQ? Ich raide wenn ich lust habe, also bin ich ein otto-normal spieler und will auch etwas für die zeit bekommen die ich investiere. und immerhin bezahle ich ja das der server gewartet werden kann und so, aber egal.

Aber die frage ist berechtigt... wozu brauchst du deine ausrüstung wenn du einer dieser Wannabes bist? Du solltest nackt laufen da du ja einr anderen liga angehörst. 


Aber die Pro/Cassual vergleiche gehen mir langsam auf die nüsse.


----------



## fixfox10 (29. Juni 2011)

Also liebe Leutz, da wird mir ja ganz grau vor Augen, wie ihr auf den TE draufklopft.
Das erinnert ein wenig an den Kampf gegen Flickwerk...

Lieber TE:
Offensichtlich hast du dich ein wenig in der Wortwahl vergriffen. Viele hier denken, daß du die Gelegenheitsspieler in ihrer Auffassung des Spiels geringschätzen würdest. Selbstverständlich ist das nicht so.
Die Antwort auf deine Frage ist relativ einfach. 
Je mehr Zeit man in diesem Spiel verbringt, desto mehr ist einem daran gelegen, seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern, unabhängig davon, ob man jede Woche Cho'Gal und Nefarian besucht, oder ob man es schafft, täglich die Angel in den Burggraben von Sturmwind zu werfen. 
Die geangelten Fische trägt man dann auf den Markt und wenn man genug davon verkauft, kann man sich mit seinen erwirtschafteten 4000 Goldstücken doch tatsächlich von dem Schmied/Schneider/Lederer seines Vertrauens eine neue Brustplatte herstellen lassen, um dann auch einmal in Tol Barad angeln zu können, ohne von den bösen Spinnen gefressen zu werden.
Für einige ist genau DAS der Sinn des Spiels.
Da man als Gelegenheitsspieler natürlich auch nicht so leistungsstark ist wie die höchstdekorierten Spieler in deiner Welt, braucht man natürlich die bestmögliche Ausrüstung, um überhaupt gegen irgendeinen Gegner bestehen zu können.

Vor allem zählt für deine 'Casuals' die Freude über den Erfolg, den sie damit verbinden.

Vielleicht hat sich Blizz ja was dabei gedacht, als Epixx auch für Noobs zugänglich wurden, ne?

Und, um noch mal daran zu erinnern:
Man muß auch gönnen können...


----------



## Rygel (29. Juni 2011)

ich spiele WoW seit beginn als gelegenheitszocker; geraidet habe ich zu BC-zeiten nur für ca. ein halbes jahr.

für mich hat es immer gereicht meinen char ohne raid ordentlich ausrüsten zu können um alle solo-inhalte möglichst problemlos spielen zu können, in den (heroischen) instanzen einigermaßen mithalten zu können und dailys "locker" nebenher machen zu können. 

natürlich habe ich auch manchmal den raid als hintergedanke. ich könnte ja einfach mit meiner gilde mal mitgehen. allerdings macht das ja nur sinn mit einigermaßen passablen outfit.

auch wer viel allein unterwegs ist bzw. wenig/keine zeit zum raiden hat, strebt ja trotzdem danach seinen char so optimal wie möglich innerhalb dieser "grenze" auszurüsten. glaube auch das das ganz bewusst einen wichtigen teil von WoW ausmacht.


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Also liebe Leutz, da wird mir ja ganz grau vor Augen, wie ihr auf den TE draufklopft.



Sehr richtig. So entsteht Mobbing!
Werdet nicht zu Tätern! 

Vielleicht haben einige den Opener in der falschen Betonung gelesen.

 Vielleicht fahren einige einen Film, der so gar nicht im Drehbuch stand.

 Vielleicht neidet der TE niemanden etwas.

 Vielleicht hat er sich der TE nur Gedanken gemacht und uns daran teilhaben lassen wollen. An anderen Stellen wird ja auch darüber gesprochen, was gerade gehört oder gegessen wird. Warum nicht auch ein Woran-Denkst-Du-Gerade-Thread?
 Die männlichen Geschöpfe unter uns müssten diese Formulierungen von ihren Freundinnen kennen...

 Vielleicht seid ihr gemein und hakt zu Unrecht auf ihn rum


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Allein der "regelmäßige Raidtermin" führt das "casual" für mich hier ad absurdum



Für mich in keinster Weise. 

Aber das sind eben verschiedene Ansichten von "casual", welche keine den Anspruch der absolut Einzigen und Wahrhaftigen für sich behaupten kann.


----------



## J_0_T (29. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Sehr richtig. So entsteht Mobbing!
> Werdet nicht zu Tätern!
> 
> Vielleicht haben einige den Opener in der falschen Betonung gelesen.
> ...



Biste sicher? am ende kommt es auf dem selben nenner. Die tatsache das er fragt warum Cassuals eq brauchen wenn se nicht raiden liese sich gleichsetzen mit der frage warum die cassuals (boah ich hasse diesen begriff langsam genauso wie den anderen) nicht einen server bekommen wo se den besseren spielern nicht alles weg nehmen können etc. 

Der text sieht in meinen augen so aus: Pro>Cass>Eq<Pro----->(- Cass)

Und von solchen threads hatten wir ja doch eine menge


----------



## mettman1 (29. Juni 2011)

haha ist ja völlig ausgeartet hier.

meine frage bezieht sich (meines empfindens nach) nicht auf casuals, sondern auf die daseinsberechtigung des markensystems.

gut, es mag sehr provozierend sein, entschuldigt.

ich denke halt nur, dass equip doch dem herausforderungsgrad des gespielten content angepasst sein sollte.
wer also höchstens hc-inis bestreitet, benötigt _eigentlich_ kein t12 o.ä.

wer raidet, _sollte_ sein equip doch _eigentlich_ aus den raids erhalten.

ich spiele übrigens nicht mehr wow. mir ist der gedanke nur gekommen als ich den artikel auf buffed las.
von daher gehen alle aussagen bezüglich meines denkvermögens o.ä wirkungslos an mir vorrüber, soll heißen: kann man sich sparen.
ich wollte nur eine kleine diskussion zum thema marken lostreten und mir meinungen der comm anhören. wenn das zu viel verlangt ist, bitteschön, dann kann hier auch gerne dicht gemacht werden.

mfg

ps. weiter als icc10 bin ich übrigens selber nicht gekommen. casual ist ein sehr schwammiger begriff den ich ausschließlich benutzt habe, um den wirren brei der verschiedenen 
spielerarten ein wenig zu trennen.


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

mettman1 schrieb:


> haha ist ja völlig ausgeartet hier.
> 
> von daher gehen alle aussagen bezüglich meines denkvermögens o.ä wirkungslos an mir vorrüber, soll heißen: kann man sich sparen.
> ich wollte nur eine kleine diskussion zum thema marken lostreten und mir meinungen der comm anhören. wenn das zu viel verlangt ist, bitteschön, dann kann hier auch gerne dicht gemacht werden.
> ...



Toll! Jetzt ist er sauer.


----------



## J_0_T (29. Juni 2011)

mettman1 schrieb:


> haha ist ja völlig ausgeartet hier.
> 
> meine frage bezieht sich (meines empfindens nach) nicht auf casuals, sondern auf die daseinsberechtigung des markensystems.
> 
> ...



Strange, dein Eingangs posts liest sich nur leider so wie du ihn geschrieben hast, als ein aufruf für diese ausartung. GGf check ma den post und vergleiche ma die antworten und dann deine aussage. 

Und auch leute die einmal in knapp 3 monate raiden haben dann doch sowas verdient. Das Markensystem besteht doch eigendlich auch nur um seine ausrüstung zu verbessern oder jenen den einstieg in raids zu erleichter die dank vorabgetroffenen meinung ihnen verschlossen bleiben. Wer kennt es nicht... "ohne das und das sollteste dein char löschen du noob... gibt ja nicht umsonst marken".

Also, wenn du gerne raidest solltest du doch ansatzweise froh sein das es auch spieler gibt die eq tech bereit sind leere plätze aufzufüllen. Auch wenn sie den Raid nicht kennen, was nicht die schuld derjenigen ist, so haben sie doch auch die selbe chance mit spielen zu dürfen.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2011)

> Wofür benötigen casuals eigentlich equip?


Natürlich bezieht sich das nicht auf Casuals - sondern ausschließlich auf das Markensystem.
Wie konnte ich das nur falsch interpretieren?! Sorry


----------



## Rygel (29. Juni 2011)

mettman1 schrieb:


> wer also höchstens hc-inis bestreitet, benötigt _eigentlich_ kein t12 o.ä.



da es bei WoW (oder MMOs im allgemeinen?) aber hauptsächlich um equip/items geht ist ja gerade das der anreiz weiter die heroischen instanzen zu besuchen. welchen sinn hätte es dort hinzugehen wenn man schon alles brauchbare für die jeweilige klasse freigespielt hätte? 


ich finde das ganz okay so, denn so kann ich mich immer noch motiverien die selben instanzen zum 325 x zu spielen.


----------



## mettman1 (29. Juni 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Strange, dein Eingangs posts liest sich nur leider so wie du ihn geschrieben hast, als ein aufruf für diese ausartung. GGf check ma den post und vergleiche ma die antworten und dann deine aussage.
> 
> Und auch leute die einmal in knapp 3 monate raiden haben dann doch sowas verdient. Das Markensystem besteht doch eigendlich auch nur um seine ausrüstung zu verbessern oder jenen den einstieg in raids zu erleichter die dank vorabgetroffenen meinung ihnen verschlossen bleiben. Wer kennt es nicht... "ohne das und das sollteste dein char löschen du noob... gibt ja nicht umsonst marken".
> 
> Also, wenn du gerne raidest solltest du doch ansatzweise froh sein das es auch spieler gibt die eq tech bereit sind leere plätze aufzufüllen. Auch wenn sie den Raid nicht kennen, was nicht die schuld derjenigen ist, so haben sie doch auch die selbe chance mit spielen zu dürfen.



selbstverständlich.
es wird doch immer von der sog. itemspirale gesprochen.
und ich denke nur, dass die dungeons akkord mit dieser gehen sollten.

ich finde es im prinzip schade, dass es möglich ist, durch hc-inis und markensammelei gewissen content zu überspringen. 
(und bevor es wieder losbricht: nicht, weil ich es "casuals" nicht gönne, sondern weil es (wie im eingangspost geschrieben) den angeboten content verringert.)

wäre es nicht sinnvoller, "casuals" weiteren content in form knackiger inis zu geben und raidern raids? 
mit jeweils eigener itemspirale?

es geht mir hier hauptsächlich um verringerung des contents durch outgearing. (und etwas um die damit einhergehende "schwierigkeit" des spiels)

und nochmal, entschuldigt, wenn das im anfangspost so gar nicht rübergekommen ist..


----------



## mettman1 (29. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Natürlich bezieht sich das nicht auf Casuals - sondern ausschließlich auf das Markensystem.
> Wie konnte ich das nur falsch interpretieren?! Sorry



wie gesagt, entschuldigt bitte dass ich evtl. zu zynisch auf den artikel reagiert habe...


----------



## Su-Si (29. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es einfach interessant, wie sehr die Leute offenbar auf ihre Mitspieler achten, anstatt auf sich selbst. 

Gegenfrage an TE: Warum nicht? Oder: Wieso tangiert dich das (und falls es das nicht tut: Warum diskutieren wir darüber)?. 

Weniger auf die Anderen, mehr auf sich und den eigenen Spielspass achten. 

Gegenfrage: Warum gibt es (nur) für Casuals nicht bereits T15? Die müssen doch ihre weniger ausgereiften skills kompensieren können. Nicht? Warum nicht? Die (bzw. "wir") wollen doch auch nur mitspielen... Können wir nur, wenn wir es uns "verdient" haben? Wo steht das? [Anm., bevor dem halben Forum der Kamm schwillt: Ist nicht meine Einstellung, sondern dient nur der Illustration. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit]


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Natürlich bezieht sich das nicht auf Casuals - sondern ausschließlich auf das Markensystem.
> Wie konnte ich das nur falsch interpretieren?! Sorry



Danke!


----------



## Annovella (29. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich zähle mich eigentlich nie zu irgendeiner Menscherdachten Kategorie. Das ist mir viel zu einschränkend und kleingeistig.
> Aber angenommen ich müßte, wär mir im falle WoW, jede andere als Casual extremst peinlich.



Wer sich zu etwas aufzwingen lässt, ist auch kleingeistig und lässt sich einschränken.
Und warum sollte alles andere als Casual extremst peinlich sein? Wer soeinen niederen Horizont und Tolleranz hat, ist auch kleingeistig und peinlich.

@TE
First post hat alles wunderbar gesagt.


----------



## Laras73 (29. Juni 2011)

Ich habe persönlich nix für die pro gamer/progress raider übrig. Die sogenannten progamer/progress- raider haben wohl vergessen das sie auch mal noobs waren. . Durch solche Spieler ist die Community total daneben.

Ich selbst raide nicht regelmäßig, wozu mir den stress antun mit first-kills ect. Raids und Inis sollen spass machen und kein stress so wie es seit cata der fall ist. fast nur egoisten, fast jeder denkt nur an sich. Hauptsache ich bekomm meine Items, was rest macht ist mir wurst. So erlebe ich es fast immer wenn ich mal eine rdm Ini mache. 

Ich selbst bezeichne mich als "casual" und werde daran auch nix ändern.

Am besten soll blizzard den progamern einen eigenen server geben.

Sry dafür das ich hier mal dampf abgelassen habe, aber fragen wie wozu brauchen wir casuals ect ist sowas von daneben


----------



## J_0_T (29. Juni 2011)

Laras73 schrieb:


> Ich habe persönlich nix für die *pro gamer*/progress raider übrig. Die sogenannten *progamer*/progress- raider haben wohl vergessen das sie auch mal noobs waren. . Durch solche Spieler ist die Community total daneben.
> 
> Ich selbst raide nicht regelmäßig, wozu mir den stress antun mit first-kills ect. Raids und Inis sollen spass machen und kein stress so wie es seit cata der fall ist. fast nur egoisten, fast jeder denkt nur an sich. Hauptsache ich bekomm meine Items, was rest macht ist mir wurst. So erlebe ich es fast immer wenn ich mal eine rdm Ini mache.
> 
> ...




Du weist schon das die, wo ich hervorgehoben habe eine kleine handvoll sind die dafür bezahlt werden das sie spielen? Das sind keine leute die alles beherschen etc... Progamer sind leute die dafür bezahlt werden, wofür wir bezahlen... spielen. 

Progress-Gamer... mit dem begriff kann ich leben... den das sich die sogenannten langzeit raider. 

Aber niemand hier gehört zu den Progamern... falls doch bitte Kontoauszug und Name der firma nennen für die sie spielen... solltet das keiner vorweisen können dann tut es mir leid zu sagen das es sich bei den betreffenden dann nur um progress gamer handelt... oder hardcore gamern... wobei die eine völlige rasse für sich sind.


----------



## Annovella (29. Juni 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Aber niemand hier gehört zu den Progamern... falls doch bitte Kontoauszug und Name der firma nennen für die sie spielen... solltet das keiner vorweisen können dann tut es mir leid



Warum sollte ausgerechnet dir ein PG bitteschön so intime und private Daten aushändigen?
Ich könnt, wenn ich wollte dir n paar nette Sachen schicken, was sponsoring angeht, das ist aber schon 5-6 Jahre her und ich verdiente mit spielen wohl mehr als WoWler. War n anderes Game. Allein die Hardware über sponsoring ist super, bist immer auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge.
Aber: ich schicke dir nichts, denn ich stehe hier nicht vor Gericht und muss niemandem etwas rechtfertigen und meine Kontoauszüge oder sonstiges gehen garantiert niemandem etwas an.


----------



## Killding (30. Juni 2011)

T-Equip hat mehr bling bling.

Soll ich lieber mit dem ekligen Blau Schrott(epic) aus Heros rumlaufen, oder mir mit Marken ein hübsches T-set holen(wobei die mal besser aussahen)? 


Ich nehm natürlich die Hero sachen da ich ja Casual bin !


Deine Frage sollte eher an Blizzard direkt gehn, da nur sie wissen warum "Casuals" auch T- sets bekommen.
Kann doch ein "Casual" nix dafür dass er sich das holen kann


----------



## Rolandos (30. Juni 2011)

mettman1 schrieb:


> tag auch,
> 
> diese frage geistert mir irgendwie gerade im kopf rum.
> 
> ...




Ah wieder mal ein Fanboy, der anderen Spielern nicht das Schwarze untem Fingernagel gönnt.

Ist doch schön das auch Gelegenheitsspieler die Möglichkeit bekommen, die fetten ÄPICS zu erspielen.
Die Einen rennen immer gegen die selben Raidbosse an, bis das Teil fällt. Die Anderen rennen immer wieder gegen irgend etwas anderes an, um Marken zu sammeln. Wo ist das ein Unterschied. Doch es gibt einen, der Raider kann das Teil eventuell schneller bekommen oder garnicht, der Andere bekommt es nach langer Zeit garantiert. 
Aber warum drüber nachdenken, da auch der Raider die Marken für die Teile erspielen kann. 
Deshalb ist mir immer wieder unverständlich, das die doch so geilen Oberraider überhaupt darüber nachdenken müssen bzw. darüber rummeckern.


----------



## Freaklikeme (30. Juni 2011)

mettman1 schrieb:


> ich finde es im prinzip schade, dass es möglich ist, durch hc-inis und markensammelei gewissen content zu überspringen.
> (und bevor es wieder losbricht: nicht, weil ich es "casuals" nicht gönne, sondern weil es (wie im eingangspost geschrieben) den angeboten content verringert.)
> 
> wäre es nicht sinnvoller, "casuals" weiteren content in form knackiger inis zu geben und raidern raids?
> ...



ob jemand auf grund seines gears einen contentbereich auslässt oder nicht ist immer noch seine entscheidung und nicht die von Blizz. Dadurch wird der Content nicht weniger, es ist immer noch da nur etwa leichter halt.
und wie willst du bitte die Trennung machen?
Soll man sich am Anfang entscheiden ich will "nur so bissl" spielen oder ich will "nur raiden"


----------



## Bandit 1 (30. Juni 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber mir schwillt ein wenig der Kamm, wenn ich solche Aufmacher lesen darf.
> 
> Was sind denn bitte diese so genannten "casuals" für dich?
> 
> ...



Du bist alles - aber kein "casual" 

Ich bin übrigens auf dem gleichen Stand wie du, spiele auch seit Release aber mein RL geht immer noch vor und wir Raiden 2x die Woche.

Wir fangen jetzt erst mit heroic Modes an und gehen auch erst nächste Woche mal in den neuen Raid. Alle von uns haben einen Score von
358-360 rum. Aber "casual" ist das nicht.

Ein "casual" ist jemand der mal eben spielt, mal eine Hero macht (in der Regel mit den Zul Innies schon fast überfordert ist) und sich auch nicht
ums Buffzeug farmen kümmert.

Brauchen die T11 ? Klar, sie wollen sich ja auch steigern. Ich finde es gut das BLizzard sich auch immer wieder um solche Spieler kümmert.
Zumal diese bestimmt 60-70 % der Spielerschaft ausmachen. 

Arm finde ich das die Raider oder gar die ProGamer und die, die sich dafür halten jedes mal flamen und den anderen nicht das schwarze unterm
Fingernagel gönnen. Wie lange wird ein "casual" brauchen, bis er die 3 T11 Setteile alle hat ? Locker 3-4 Wochen.

Was tragen bis dahin die Raider (und wir beide auch) ? Locker 2 T12 Teile und einige Epics aus den Feuerlanden. Plus geschmiedete, neue Waffen
Rüstungen und und und...


----------



## Kyrador (30. Juni 2011)

mettman1 schrieb:


> ich finde es im prinzip schade, dass es möglich ist, durch hc-inis und markensammelei gewissen content zu überspringen.
> (und bevor es wieder losbricht: nicht, weil ich es "casuals" nicht gönne, sondern weil es (wie im eingangspost geschrieben) den angeboten content verringert.)
> 
> wäre es nicht sinnvoller, "casuals" weiteren content in form knackiger inis zu geben und raidern raids?
> ...



Das ist deine Interpretation und wie immer nur eine Seite der Medaille.
Zu BC-Zeiten, als das Markensystem noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte und es Zugangsbeschränkungen gab, hatten Gilden oftmals das Problem, dass sie - wenn eine wichtige Person abgesprungen war - für Wochen im Spielrythmus zurückgeworfen wurden. Der neue Tank (als Beispiel) musste ausgerüstet werden, die Zugangsquests erledigt werden, eventuell auch noch Widerstandsausrüstung gefarmt werden usw.
Sprich, 24 Leute waren durch das Ausscheiden eines Spieler gezwungen, Spielinhalte, die für sie nur noch langweilig (weil keine Herausforderung) oder nervig (weil schon zu oft gesehen) waren, zu wiederholen. Das ist nicht okay und hat in manchen Raids auch zum kompletten Zusammenbruch geführt.

Desweiteren: es wird Spielinhalt verringert? Wenn ich mir die Statistiken von wowprogress so ansehe, gibt es offenbar genug Spieler, die mit den bisherigen Mitteln nicht in der Lage waren, den T11-Bereich komplett zu bestreiten. Durch den Patch haben sie nicht nur neue Spielinhalte erhalten (die Feuerlande), sondern haben eine erhöhte Chance, den T11-Bereich komplett zu sehen (was dementsprechend auch mehr Spielinhalt bedeutet). Und nur weil das durch verbesserte Ausrüstung zustande kommt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es schlecht ist.


----------



## Valdrasiala (30. Juni 2011)

_Huch... So nette Worte von Rolandos? Träume ich? Kein Anti-WoW-Flame heute? Interessant, mal schnell den Kalender markieren...
_
Zum Thema... Der TE ist echt n geiler Typ. Immer schön Ich-Ich-Ich und bloß nix anderen gönnen. Jaja, der liebe Itemneid. 
Ich bin auch ein Casual, und ich brauche diese Items, um in meinem Raid voranzukommen. Und um - *und das ist wichtig* - meinen Spaß an WoW zu behalten, denn das Sammeln von neuer Ausrüstung ist (genau wie bei z.B. Diablo) eines der Grundprinzipien des Spiels. Das und die Leute, die ich hier im Spiel kennengelernt habe, die sind es nämlich, die mich immernoch so fesseln und mir eine Menge schöne Zeit mit diesem Spiel bescheren.

Sonst wäre es wie z.B. bei mir gerade in Terraria. Ich habe die aktuell beste Ausrüstung, alle Bosse gesehen und tot, die Welt erforscht und eine dicke Festung gebaut - wofür soll ich noch weiterspielen? Da warte ich dann wieder auf den nächsten Content-Patch.

Gegenfrage an den TE: Wozu brauchst Du denn T-Sets und hochstufige Non-T-Ausrüstungsgegenstände?


----------



## Tomratz (30. Juni 2011)

Freaklikeme schrieb:


> ob jemand auf grund seines gears einen contentbereich auslässt oder nicht ist immer noch seine entscheidung und nicht die von Blizz. Dadurch wird der Content nicht weniger, es ist immer noch da nur etwa leichter halt.
> und wie willst du bitte die Trennung machen?
> Soll man sich am Anfang entscheiden ich will "nur so bissl" spielen oder ich will "nur raiden"



Das und der erste Antwortbeitrag treffen es mMn so ziemlich am besten.

Was passiert, wenn ich mich am Anfang für "nur so bissl spielen" entschieden habe und dann irgendwann merke, dass ich doch lieber raiden möchte (oder umgekehrt)? 

Es wird immer wieder Spieler geben, die z.B. mal ne mehrmonatige Raidpause machen, dann aber wieder in den Raidcontent einsteigen wollen. Sollen die dann wochenlang in "alte" Raidinis rennen, nur damit sie auf "ordentlichem" Weg ihr Equip sammeln können? Bis dahin ist der Content wieder weiter fortgeschritten und er darf wieder hinterher rennen.

Es wird nie ein "gerechtes" System geben, also gönnt euch gegenseitig das Equip und gut ist.


----------



## Papafisch (30. Juni 2011)

Naja, für nen sog. Casual haste ja recht viele Chars auf 85 Valdrasiala ^^.

Und leider gibts immer mehr so wie Dich die immer nur neue Chars hochziehn, am Ende gar keinen Plan mehr von ihren ganzen Chars haben aber immer schön equippen wollen um damit in den diversen Hauptstädten zu prollen. Wenn ich da manchmal seh was für Leute da mit ihren Gammelchars raiden wollen und noch angepisst sind wenn man sie darauf hinweisst das sie mal keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben kommt mir`s kotzen.
Am lustigsten wirds im Bg !!
Da sind die ganzen "netten" Klicker, die sich mit ach und krach in tb durch die dayliequests whipen und dann meinen es mit andren Spielern aufnehmen zu müssen und dann vollkommen plan- und hirnlos auf alles stürzen was da mit roten nameplates rumläuft. 
Sicherlich ist das nur ein Spiel, aber man spielt es auch nicht allein und sich als unqualifizierten "gammelzocker" andren aufzudrängen ist ja charakterlich auch recht fragwürdig !!

Und nun viel Spass beim flamen !!


----------



## J_0_T (30. Juni 2011)

Annovella schrieb:


> Warum sollte ausgerechnet dir ein PG bitteschön so intime und private Daten aushändigen?
> Ich könnt, wenn ich wollte dir n paar nette Sachen schicken, was sponsoring angeht, das ist aber schon 5-6 Jahre her und ich verdiente mit spielen wohl mehr als WoWler. War n anderes Game. Allein die Hardware über sponsoring ist super, bist immer auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge.
> Aber: ich schicke dir nichts, denn ich stehe hier nicht vor Gericht und muss niemandem etwas rechtfertigen und meine Kontoauszüge oder sonstiges gehen garantiert niemandem etwas an.



Auch dein gutes recht. Und gz wenn du dir durchs gamen was verdienen konntest. Nur trifft das nicht auf jeden hier zu der sich so gerne Pro betitelt. Und genau da sitzen wir doch wieder am anfang. Verständniss des chars und der welt hat nix mit Pro zu tun. Man is halb nur kein vollpfosten wie die psychos mit denen man spielt. 

Und zu diesen Vollpfosten gehören halb viele die sich gerne Professional Gamer nennen (was doch einige sind in diesem Forum und auch Ingame). Wer immer noch meint der negriff sei was anderes, gebt den begriff bei wikipedia ein und verschafft euch wissen neben dem halbwissen.


----------



## Trez (30. Juni 2011)

Papafisch schrieb:


> Und leider gibts immer mehr so wie Dich die...am Ende gar keinen Plan mehr von ihren ganzen Chars haben
> 
> Wenn ich da manchmal seh was für Leute da mit ihren Gammelchars raiden wollen und noch angepisst sind wenn man sie darauf hinweisst das sie mal keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben kommt mir`s kotzen.
> 
> Sicherlich ist das nur ein Spiel, aber man spielt es auch nicht allein und sich als *unqualifizierten* "*gammelzocker*" andren _*aufzudrängen*_ ist ja charakterlich auch recht fragwürdig !!



Oh wow, da nimmt aber jemand das Spiel etwas ernster hm?
Kannst dir ja mal zum Spaß die --->Netiquette<--- durchlesen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (30. Juni 2011)

Papafisch schrieb:


> Naja, für nen sog. Casual haste ja recht viele Chars auf 85 Valdrasiala ^^.
> 
> Und leider gibts immer mehr so wie Dich die immer nur neue Chars hochziehn, am Ende gar keinen Plan mehr von ihren ganzen Chars haben aber immer schön equippen wollen um damit in den diversen Hauptstädten zu prollen. Wenn ich da manchmal seh was für Leute da mit ihren Gammelchars raiden wollen und noch angepisst sind wenn man sie darauf hinweisst das sie mal keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben kommt mir`s kotzen.



Tjo, raiden tu ich aber nur mit einem - meiner Heildose 
Was ich mit den anderen (sieben) 85er Chars mache, kann Dir doch egal sein, oder?


----------



## Blutvalk (30. Juni 2011)

Wofür benötigen casuals eigentlich equip?




Weil es mir zusteht, weil ich es haben will, weil ich ein Rüssi-Fanatiker bin und immer optimal unterwegs sein will.

Ick bezeichne mich mal als Pro-Casual........Pro wat die Wochenspielzeit betrifft....Casual wat den Raid-Content betrifft. Warum zum Deivel soll ich bei einen Random-Raid nicht auch mal das eine odere andere Teil abfassen dürfen? warum habe ich deshalb nicht das Recht, meinen Char optimal ausrüsten zu dürfen?

Es gibt bei kleinen und mittleren Gilden immer mal Tage, da fehlt jemand aus der Stammgruppe, da ist es doch toll, wenn der Ersatzmann auch bestmöglich (für seine Verhältnisse) ausgestattet ist und somit nennenswerten Schaden machen kann. Meinst Du etwa, der geht beim nächstenm mal nocheinmal mit, wenn ihn von anfang an gesagt wird, du kriegst hier nix?

Am Ende muss dann diese Raid-Gruppe fremde Spieler mitnehmen, die sich auch nicht das Recht streitig machen lassen, mal ein Teil zu bekommen.

Und seien wir mal ehrlich, es macht einem Stolz in so mancher Hero im P-Meter oben zu stehen (trotzdem man als Jäger seine Aufgaben erfüllt), dat kann man aber nur, wenn man die passende Rüssi am Leib hat.

Tja, als Jäger/Beastmaster kommt dann noch folgender Aspekt dazu, dat eine oder andere Viech (die Feuerschildkröte) macht exorbitanten Schaden.......wenn man also so ein Tierchen zähmen will, sollte die Rüssi auch schon mal gute Werte haben.......ansonsten is man schneller Tod als man "shit" sagen kann. Auch in Tol Barad bei den Tagesquest´s  ist es schön, wenn man olle "Tank-Hai" mal so eben alleine legen kann, ohne gute Rüssi geht dat nämlich auch net so einfach.............

Immer dran denken, der doofe Casual von heute, kann mal den Raid von morgen retten (wäre nicht das erste mal, das ich als einziger überlebt habe beim Boss-Kill)......also lass ihn die Chance, auch mal ein paar "epische Teile" bekommen zu dürfen.

Ein gewisser Egoismus ist ja ganz nett (als Antrieb) aber man muss auch mal gönnen können, gelle.

Blutvalk..........Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Angel80 (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn für die meisten "Casual" jemand ist der nicht mehr als 1-2 mal die Woche raiden geht, was bin dann ich? 
Neue Raids nich einen gesehen bisher und sonst zu LK Zeiten max. 2x im Monat wenns hoch kam. Und auch dann erst als die meisten den auf Farmstatus hatten.


----------



## _Raziel_ (30. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube, einige verstehen hier die Frage falsch.

Warum brauchen Casual Spieler, die nicht raiden Raidequip? So hab ich das verstanden. Und da stellt sich mir momentan gerade dieselbe Frage.
Beispiel:
Ein Freund von mir ist mit einem seiner Chars oft in Raids unterwegs. Er erspielt sich sein Equip, verzaubert und schmiedet es um. Zusätzlich dazu hat er mehrere Farmchars für Kräuter, Erze, Fläschchen, Crafting, etc... Sein Main besitzt Itemlevel 360. Seine Farmchars nichtmal genug für Heros. Und dennoch ist er 30-40% der Zeit auf diesen Chars. Ihn stört das nicht.

Warum brauchen Casuals, die nicht raiden also Equip? Es reicht völlig aus, wenn sie Itemlevel 346 erreichen, damit sie in die Zul'Instanzen kommen. Zusammen mit den selbst gecrafteten Items kommt man gerne auf 350.
Jetzt ist Patch 4.2 draussen und alle holen sich 359er Items für Justice Points. Die Frage lautet immer noch... warum? Der aktuelle Content funktioniert wunderbar mit den bisherigen Items.

Klar, man will sich weiterentwickeln. Is mir klar. Aber... wenn jetzt nach zwei Tagen alle mit T11 (zumindest 3 von 5, da sie ja nicht raiden) rumrennen ist die Charakterentwicklung wieder null. Es sei denn man steht auf Klone (Begonnen der Krieg der Klone hat!).

Btw.
Mein Handels-DK ist Level 85. Hat Hero und ein paar Tapferkeitspunkte Items UND läuft mit dem Startgebiet (DK) Equip rum, weil DAS wirklich eine Individualisierung des Charakters ist! Kein DK läuft noch damit rum, obwohl es sehr stylish war/ist.


----------



## Sokkha (30. Juni 2011)

dir ist klar, dass casuals nicht unbedingt soziales spielen, leveln beudeutet.

ich sehe mich selbst als casual, weil ich eben nicht, wie andre, 24/7 spiele.


----------



## Heronimo (30. Juni 2011)

Nur weil man kein Progress-Zombie ist, heißt das nicht, daß man nicht auch als Causal gut ausgerüstet sein und hin und wieder gern mal nen Raid mit machen möchte...


----------



## Blutvalk (30. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube, einige verstehen hier die Frage falsch.
> 
> Warum brauchen Casual Spieler, die nicht raiden Raidequip? So hab ich das verstanden. Und da stellt sich mir momentan gerade dieselbe Frage.
> Beispiel:
> ...


Ich glaube Du siehst hier was falsch. Es ist ja nicht so, das man Dir dat tolle Epic nur so hinterherwirft, man muss schon ne Menge Heros laufen um die Marken dafür zusammen zu bekommen. Wer sich diesen nervenden, ständig wiederholenden Streß antut, macht dat nicht bloss um einen "Farmchar" auszurüsten, ne der will auch mal in einen Raid mitspielen dürfen.


Wer sagt mir, ob ich nicht in einen Monat mal ne verschärfte Raid-Phase einlegen möchte? Tja, mit Gammel-346 Zeuch nimmt dich da aber niemand mehr mit.....wat nu?

Und in den Hauptstädten posen.......sorry, da gibt es hier im Forum ein niedlichen Thread mit grünen Rüssi-Sets, die eigentlich keine sind.........ick hab fast zu jedem Pet auch die farblich  passenden Ausgehklamotten.......damit fällt man noch auf.......wer Wert auf etwas Individualität legt, kann sich ja mal da entsprechend umsehen.

Wat mich aber an dieser Diskussion besonders stört......warum sich ein Spieler herausnimmt zu bewerten, was andere Spieler machen (dürfen). Ich habe einen Account gemietet, darf also im Rahmen meiner Rechte/Regeln und gewisser Nettiquette im Spiel machen was ich will, es hat niemanden etwas zu interessieren.

Wenn mir danach steht tagelang nackt in SW rum zu stehen, meine Sache.....wenn mir danach steht tagelang auf ein rares Pet zu warten, auch meine Sache...........und wenn mir nach Epic´s der Sinn steht, dann werden halt Heros gefarmt bis der Arzt kommt.

So, ick hoffe mal, das war jetzt halbwegs verständlich, es ist eine nette Freizeitunterhaltung, mit der Möglichkeit virtuelle Freunde zu finden......und dat wars.........mehr seh ick darin nicht.

Blutvalk........trotzdem Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Gnorfal (30. Juni 2011)

Das Rumgeheule eines Raiders, der sich darüber beschwert, dass andere nicht-24-7 zocker an gleichwertiges Equipment kommen...
Gabs schon x-mal. Wirds auch noch x-mal geben.

Die Frage lässt sich, aus Entwickler und Publisher Sicht leicht beantworten: Spieler benötigen Equipment, um bei Spiellaune gehalten zu werden, damit die monatlichen Zahlungen nicht abreissen. Da änderst Du mit diesem Thread nichts dran.

vote 4 close, da hier nur wieder der alte Streit zwischen Normal Spielern und den Kellerkindern vom Zaun bricht.


----------



## RpGrafix (30. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch Casual, ich will die Rüstungen einfach nur weil sie cool aussehen und wenn ich gelegentlich raiden gehe muss ich mich ja dem aktuellen Inhalt anpassen um mitgenommen zu werden..


----------



## The Reverend (30. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Allein der "regelmäßige Raidtermin" führt das "casual" für mich hier ad absurdum


 ALso ich hab auch einen regelmäßigen Raidtermin bloß bezeichne ich mich als Casual weil ich den auch mal ausfallen lassen weil RL ist ja wichtiger als WoW.

@TE Man könnte auch fragen wozu ein Mensch Luft zum atmen braucht, oder, oder, oder. Alle die das Game bezahlen über das Abo wollen großteils Spaß haben wollen und sich im TS einfach nett mit anderen unterhalten möcht. (also ist es bei mit)


----------



## Chelseagrins (30. Juni 2011)

So wie ich das sehe, ist nh Gear (zB 359, 378 in 4.2) für Casuals gedacht, wer Pro-Gamer ist unterscheidet sich doch eh mit hc Gear (zB 372-379, 391 in 4.2) von den "Casuals"?


----------



## Skylo (30. Juni 2011)

Wie sich alle wieder künstlich aufregen..es ist doch eh ziemlich simpel

Als raider sollte man nach mittlerweile 6 Monaten sein t11 voll haben sprich full epic sein.

casuals rennen bis auf die paar neuen 359er justice points klamotten eh mit blauen 346er/353er zeugs rum

Also brauchen sich die raider nicht aufregen das casuals jetzt ein paar epics mehr haben, an euer komplettes t11 und 359er+ gear kommen sie (im moment) noch nicht ran.


----------



## Kyrador (30. Juni 2011)

The schrieb:


> ALso ich hab auch einen regelmäßigen Raidtermin bloß bezeichne ich mich als Casual weil ich den auch mal ausfallen lassen weil RL ist ja wichtiger als WoW.



Spieler wie dich und mich (also mit festen Raidterminen, aber nicht mit dem Erfolgsdruck wie bei großen Gilden) würde ich auch lieber als Semi-Progresser bezeichnen. Ist doch beim Fussball nicht anders:

- Bundesligaspieler = Progressraider mit Sponsoring
- Amateurspieler = Semi-Progressraider mit festen Terminen
- Gelegenheitsspieler (ohne festem Training und einfach nur mit Kumpels) = Casual


----------



## Hamburgperle (30. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil das Ziel eines RPG nun mal ist, den Avatar "besser" zu machen, ihn weiterzuentwickeln...und auf Endlevel geht das einzig und alleine über Equip....darum



^^

Mehr ist dem eigentlich nicht hinzuzufügen. 

Vllt. noch der Satz "und dabei Spass mit anderen zu haben"

PS: Auf Frostwolf scheint sich der Begriff Blaumänner für die sog. Casuals einzubürgern. Derzeit wird bei uns im /2 gesucht ala 

"LFM für FL- Trash, bitte nur mit Clear Acm und keine Blaumänner. /w ohne ILvL werden ignoriert."


----------



## Zuckerbub (30. Juni 2011)

finde die frage falsch  ich würde eher fragen warum sollten casuals es nicht bekommen! Ich zähle mich zu den raidern, nicht zu den casuals und ich raide nicht wegen den T-Sets sonder um die Bosse zu legen zusammen mit einer Gemeinschaft. Also spass haben! Equip ist so wurscht, content change kannst dir sowiso wieder alles zusammenfarmen.


----------



## RedShirt (30. Juni 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> PS: Auf Frostwolf scheint sich der Begriff Blaumänner für die sog. Casuals einzubürgern. Derzeit wird bei uns im /2 gesucht ala
> 
> Mustermann: "LFM für FL- Trash, bitte nur mit Clear Acm und keine Blaumänner. /w ohne ILvL werden ignoriert."



/target Mustermann
/whisper Mustermann [I Killed Ragnaros] 
/laugh
/facepalm

Gut, nicht auf Frostwolf zu sein, wenn das ein Beispiel ist.

Defender of a Shattered World zu haben um den Trash zu "farmen" find ich überaus... witzlos.
Aber gut. 

@Topic
das nicht mehr aktuelle Raidgear darf jeder tragen. So siehts Blizzard, und ich finds auch gut. Wen interessiert T11 wenn es T12 gibt? 
Richtig.... nur Bob den Baumeister. Und John.


----------



## Cantharion (30. Juni 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> "LFM für FL- Trash, bitte nur mit Clear Acm und keine Blaumänner. /w ohne ILvL werden ignoriert."



Das sind dann solche Leute die überequipt durch dungeons und raids hetzen, sich darüber beschweren dass es nichts zu tun gibt - aber trotzdem 4mal pro Woche raiden. Peinlich sowas.


----------



## Derulu (30. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Das sind dann solche Leute die überequipt durch dungeons und raids hetzen, sich darüber beschweren dass es nichts zu tun gibt - aber trotzdem 4mal pro Woche raiden. Peinlich sowas.



Naja, es könnte ja auf den/die Raidleiter "zurückfallen" wenn es mit schwächer equipten und weniger erfolgsreichen (im Sionne von Erfolge erreicht haben^^) Spielern einmal nicht klappt...so kann man sich absichern um vor den anderen weiterhin der/die große(n) Macker zu sein, die(die) Überpro(s)


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Juni 2011)

benötigen =| wollen ...und warum hat son thema nu schon 5 seiten ? oO


----------



## Yoshitomo (30. Juni 2011)

@TE wozu brauchst Du immer wieder ne neue jeans o. dgl.? Wenn Du dir diese Frage selbst beantwortet hast, kennst die Antwort auf deine Frage.

Grüßle


----------



## Blackout1091 (30. Juni 2011)

@ TE ich frag mal so warum sollte ich es nicht haben sollen ?
Jeder will doch Fortschritt im Spiel erreichen und selbst wenn du nur Punkte farmst durch HC´s hols du dir ja Equip muss man denn jeden Tag raiden , damit man akzeptiert wird?
Leute wie du sind auch das große Problem was es gibt  Es ist nur ein Spiel also ...


----------



## J_0_T (30. Juni 2011)

Chelseagrins schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, ist nh Gear (zB 359, 378 in 4.2) für Casuals gedacht, wer Pro-Gamer ist unterscheidet sich doch eh mit hc Gear (zB 372-379, 391 in 4.2) von den "Casuals"?



Das einzigste was ein Pro-Gamer von uns unterscheidet is das er geld verdient. Wird dieser begriff Progamer nun durchgehend mit absicht benutzt? Die leute die mit ultra hc gear rum laufen sind progress gamer, nicht mehr und nocht weniger.


----------



## Schnatti (30. Juni 2011)

Die Sache ist ganz einfach:
Ich als Gelegenheitsspielerin braucheeee!!!! Epix da ich 
a) mich freue wenn ich höheren Schaden mache
b) die 346 Teile meist aussehen wie gematschter Kinderquark!

Meiner Schurkin habe ich die 359 Faustwaffe gekauft, weil ich gerne hohe Krits mache. Nein ich brauche sie nicht für Heros, und in Zulwäre auch eine 353ger gedropt. Aber was solls es ist ein Spiel...keine Weltanschauung!


----------



## _Raziel_ (1. Juli 2011)

Man sollte die Frage mal beantworten, was überhaupt ein Casual ist.
Casual ist ein Begriff aus dem Englischen und bedeutet:

beiläufig
zwanglos
zufällig
locker
salopp
sorglos
gelegentlich
unmethodisch
gleichgültig
ungezwungen
leichtfertig
flüchtig
usw.

Casual Spieler erkennt man also an ihrer Spielweise an. Sie laufen unverzaubert, ungesockelt und mit Items, die für die Rolle (Tank, Heiler, Schaden) nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl ist.
Casual stört das nicht, weil das Wort selbst 'gleichgültig' beinhaltet.

Wer also seinen Charakter beherrscht, ist kein Casual mehr, auch wenn er nur gelegentlich zockt. Würde ich euch damit beschimpfen, dass ihr unmethodisch vorgeht, wärt ihr innerhalb einiger Sekunden auf 180.

Wer nur gelegentlich spielt, dies aber mit Hingabe macht und versucht sich zu verbessern, darf(!) sich nicht Casual nennen, weil das die wahren Casuals in Zugzwang bringen würde und es leider mittlerweile auch tut. Es geht mir, und dem TE wohl auch, dass solche Casuals, die nicht einmal wissen warum ein Paladin Vergelter kein Tempo braucht, plötzlich die freie Wahl an epische Beute bekommen, wenn sie ja dann doch nicht damit klarkommen, wenn der spielerische Inhalt schwerer wird (Raids, hochstufige Dungeons).

Seit es dieses Unwort (des Jahres) gibt, meinen die Spieler, dass es nur noch zwei Sorten von WoW-Zockern gibt. Die Casuals und die Pro-Gamer. Das stimmt aber nicht. Es gibt 4 an der Zahl.. Beginnend mit dem 'niedrigsten' Rang:

Noobs/Boons (Keine Ahnung von nix... CC? Is das essbar? Kick? Ich bin Caster!!!)
Casuals (Nettes Item mit Stärke, Tempo und Krit... Gefällt mir. Nehm ich als Vergelter mit.)
Spieler (Hie und da Random Raids oder einen Stammraid mit Verzauberungen, Fortschritt, etc...)
Pro-Gamer (Immer in Stammraids, Theorycrafter, mehr als einen Tag raiden und in der Woche mehr als 24h Onlinezeit. Bei neuem Raidcontent solange drin bis Endboss gekillt wurde)
So, ich hoffe, dass ich euch (zumindest die internationale Bedeutung eines Casuals) erklären konnte. Zurück zum Topic...

Wer sich überhaupt nicht um das Spiel kümmert -> Noobs/Boons & Casuals sollten nicht einfach an epische Items kommen. Sie sollten sich zumindest auf den normalen Spielerstand arbeiten. Leider wird ihnen momentan aber wieder alles zugänglich über 'BoE'-, Ruf-, Craft-, und Farmitems!


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> ...



Ich finde es gut du das englische Wort Casual so schön herleitest...allerdings, da das Wort in dem verwendeten Sinn, das Gegenteil von "Pro" also professional (=professionel/beruflich/etc.) ausdrücken soll, kommt hier wohl eher der Wortsinn "gelegentlich" also in etwa "hobbymäßig", dem nahe was es darstellen soll...

Und ich sage es noch einmal, relativ deutlich: der innere, tiefer Sinn eine RPGs liegt darin, einen Charakter innerhalb eines Spiels zu entwicklen, ihn "besser" zu machen, weswegen ja überhaupt erst die "Stufenastiege", das "Leveln" gibt...und auf der Stufe, an dem kein weiterer Stufenanstieg mehr möglich ist, kann dies ausschließlich (nach vorherrschendem Spielsystem) und ohne Ausnhame NUR über Equip passieren - durch die Steigerung der Werte aufgrund der besseren Ausrüstung, wird er Charakter "stärker" und "entwickelt" sic. Und genau DIESEN Spielsinn zu erfüllen (der Trieb, der uns überhaupt dazu bringt das Spiel zu spielen, zumindest die meisten), kann man den "Casuals" genauso wenig verwehren wie den vermeintlichen "Pros" (auch wenn da der Begriff "Progresser" besser passen würd) da ansonsten dem Großteil der Speielrschaft die innere Motivation fehlt, das Spiel nach Erreichen der Höchststufe überhaupt weiter zu spiele, wenn sie wissen, ihr Charakter kann nicht mehr weiter entwickelt werden


----------



## _Raziel_ (1. Juli 2011)

Da hast du vollkommen recht Derulu.

Ab dem Maximallevel kann ein Charakter sich nur noch so verbessern. Die Frage bleibt jedoch weiterhin bestehen, ob ein Casual deshalb epische Beute in den Allerwertesten gepfeffert bekommen sollten.
Schau mal. Heutige Spieler, die viel Zeit investiert haben um den Stand zu erreichen machen 22k DPS. Jetzt kommt ein 'Casual', der zwar auch epische Beute trägt und macht gerade mal 10k (zum Vergleich... ich mach als Palatank bereits 9k). Diesem Spieler jetzt aber auch noch durch die Instanz zu helfen oder durch Dailys im Hyjal 378er Items hinterher zu schmeissen finde ich irgendwie irrsinnig, da er sowieso nichts damit anzufangen weiss.
Nur damit er dann in SW rumposen kann... Seh ich nicht ein. Andere haben sich die T11 Teile hart erarbeitet. Nun kann man sich durch ne Instanz ziehen lassen und kauft sie sich mit Justice-Points, ohne auch nur einen kleinen Beitrag zu leisten.

Tanks beschweren sich über mangelnde Heilung und Heiler über mangelnde Schadensminimierung von Tanks. Das aber die Ursache DD mit 9k sind, die mit dem Equip locker 15-20k hinbringen könnten ist den Wenigsten bewusst. Und warum? Weil sie in Heros können, ob sie den nötigen Verstand haben oder nicht!

Und deshalb finde ich, dass solche Spieler keine epische Beute fürs Nichtstun verdient haben... Blaues Equip reicht völlig (obwohl sie dann wohl nur noch 5k machen würden )

Edit um es zu verdeutlichen:
Schau mal Derulu. Ich hab einen Schamanenheiler. Sein Heilequip liegt momentan auf 354 und ich heile Schimaeron HC mit 15k HPS ohne Manaprobleme. Ich werde wegen meinen blauen Items immer belächelt, weil ich bspw. noch keinen epischen Umhang habe (ja, immer noch nicht) oder meine Schmuckstücke nicht alle imba sind. Heroic-Items von 372? Nicht eines und dennoch bin ich der Letzte, der ein Anregen braucht, oder mein Manafluttotem stellen muss. Meistens für andere Heiler mit weniger Heilleistung und dennoch OOM-Opfer.
Ich würde meine Bemühungen also für den Schamanenheiler als Casual bezeichnen und dennoch bin ich für jeden Unsinn zu haben. Sogar Feuerlande geht, wenn man den Charakter beherrscht. Wozu soll ich also epische Beute bekommen, wenn es auch ohne geht?

Ein richtiger Casual kümmert sich nicht darum, wie er in den Augen anderer aussieht, weil er selbst von sich überzeugt ist. Das kann aber davon kommen, weil ich schon zu WoW-Vanilla Zeiten gezockt habe.
Damals waren Epics wirklich noch episch. Ich kenne sehr wenige Leute, die damals komplett episch waren. Wir hatten bei AQ40 sogar noch solche mit blauen und ein paar grünen Items.
Jedes epische Item war hart verdient, aber man konnte sich dennoch in den Augen anderer profilieren.
Ich war bspw. der Erste mit kompletten Gear von 'Scharlachroten Kreuzzug'. Mein Jäger hatte die epische Questreihe fertig... und und und... Das ging alles auch als Casual.

Da hat Blizzard mittlerweile leider stark abgebaut. Die grünen bzw. blauen Items werden nicht mehr geschätzt. Sie sehen meistens gleich aus und so richtige Individualität will nicht aufkommen. Sets gibts gar nicht mehr ausser den T-/Season-Sets.
Und leider geht es allen WoW-Zockern nur darum, in den Augen anderer gross dazustehen. Ich hab das Flugmount, ich hab die Seelenklinge zweimal als DK, ich hab den Erfolg, etc...
Wärt ihr wirklich Casuals, wäre es euch egal, solange ihr wisst, was ihr Leisten könnt. Da aber alle so sind, kommt man eben mit blauem Equip in keinen Raid, weil die anderen 'Casuals' eben auch nur eines wollen -> Epixxe!!!


----------



## Pulmi (1. Juli 2011)

ich seh mich auch als casualspieler. pro tag komm ich vielleicht auf 2 stunden spielzeit, wenn ich denn lust habe. ja wozu brauch ich dann das equip? um zu raiden. 2 mal die woche gehen wir mit unserer gilde die raids an. mehr oder minder erfolgreich. dafür brauch ich auch equip.


----------



## superaugapfel (1. Juli 2011)

naja sage wir mal son nur wiel einige 24/7 die woche ihr gear 6 monate lang gefarmt haben ist es euer ding ich kauf ma mein geayr nun 
und warum um mal zum eigtl. thema zu kommen , weil
ich es will
und immerhin bezahl ich genau soviel wie alle anderen


----------



## TheGui (1. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> *Anfänger *(Keine Ahnung von nix... CC? Is das essbar? Kick? Ich bin Caster!!!)
> Casuals (*Gelegenheitsspieler*)
> Spieler (Hier und da Random Raids oder einen Stammraid -*Wird wohl kein HC sehen*)
> *Raider (Regelmäßige Raids mit der Gilde* *-zumindest Die ersten HC Bosse sind drin)*
> ...



/fix

btw mich freut es für jeden *MEINER* twinks wenn es Epics hinterhergeworfen gibt, das erspart einem ne menge Zeit!

Sich drüber Aufregen bringt nix... das hat zu BC angefangen und wird auf Ewig so weitergehen!


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Nur damit er dann in SW rumposen kann... Seh ich nicht ein. Andere haben sich die T11 Teile hart erarbeitet. Nun kann man sich durch ne Instanz ziehen lassen und kauft sie sich mit Justice-Points, ohne auch nur einen kleinen Beitrag zu leisten.



Und ich sehe nicht, was dir Probleme bereitet...du HAST T11 bereits, also nimmt es dir keiner weg. Und während die "Casuals" sich jetzt erst T11 holen, bekommst du bereits T12 (und da vor allem alles + die NichtSetItems, die Casuals nicht erreichen können im Moment). 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was dieser Neid soll. Wer etwas hat, dem kann es nicht mehr weggenommen werden, auch nicht, wenn ein Anderer nun leichter zum Selben kommt als man früher selbst. Wenn man das Spiel nicht nur wegen dem Equip, sondern wegen dem Gefühl (und da zählt nur dieses persönliche Gefühl), das Equip erreicht zu haben spielt (und damit nicht um den Anderen zeigen zu können wie überaus überlegen man ihnen ist, diesen "Anfängern", die "spielen lernen sollten" und einen gefälligst zu bewundern haben), dann sollte es einen auch nicht großartig stören, wenn andere ebenfalls diese Equip erringen, denn die werden dieses "Gefühl" eben nicht haben, bzw. in verringertem Ausmaß. Das habe ich damals als Progressraider nicht verstanden, heute als Gelegheitsraider will es mir immer noch nicht in den Kopf, was einem persönlich genommen wird, wenn es Andere leichter haben als man selbst es hatte - außer die "Bewunderung", die wird einem natürlich genommen, wer deswegen spielt, spielt aber eigentlich aus den falschen Beweggründen heraus, zumindest in einem MMO (also einem Zusammenspiel von Vielen)


----------



## Kyrador (1. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Anfänger *(Keine Ahnung von nix... CC? Is das essbar? Kick? Ich bin Caster!!!)
> Casuals (*Gelegenheitsspieler*)
> Spieler (Hier und da Random Raids oder einen Stammraid -*Wird wohl kein HC sehen*)
> *Raider (Regelmäßige Raids mit der Gilde* *-zumindest Die ersten HC Bosse sind drin)*
> ...



/fixed


----------



## superaugapfel (1. Juli 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und ich sehe nicht, was dir Probleme bereitet...du HAST T11 bereits, also nimmt es dir keiner weg. Und während die "Casuals" sich jetzt erst T11 holen, bekommst du bereits T12 (und da vor allem alles + die NichtSetItems, die Casuals nicht erreichen können im Moment).
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was dieser Neid soll. Wer etwas hat, dem kann es nicht mehr weggenommen werden, auch nicht, wenn ein Anderer nun leichter zum Selben kommt als man früher selbst. Wenn man das Spiel nicht nur wegen dem Equip, sondern wegen dem Gefühl (und da zählt nur dieses persönliche Gefühl), das Equip erreicht zu haben spielt (und damit nicht um den Anderen zeigen zu können wie überaus überlegen man ihnen ist, diesen "Anfängern", die "spielen lernen sollten" und einen gefälligst zu bewundern haben), dann sollte es einen auch nicht großartig stören, wenn andere ebenfalls diese Equip erringen, denn die werden dieses "Gefühl" eben nicht haben, bzw. in verringertem Ausmaß. Das habe ich damals als Progressraider nicht verstanden, heute als Gelegheitsraider will es mir immer noch nicht in den Kopf, was einem persönlich genommen wird, wenn es Andere leichter haben als man selbst es hatte - außer die "Bewunderung", die wird einem natürlich genommen, wer deswegen spielt, spielt aber eigentlich aus den falschen Beweggründen heraus, zumindest in einem MMO (also einem Zusammenspiel von Vielen)



richitg mal ener mit grips und wenn es euch hilft schriebt euch auf ein blatt rauf das ihr die t sets schon vorher euch HART erarbeitet habt und hängt es auch neben den monitor
so als götze


----------



## Rygel (1. Juli 2011)

die itemspirale zu verkürzen je weiter eine erweiterung fortschreitet macht insofern sinn, dass man twinks relativ schnell raidtauglich bekommt, oder? wer mit den so erlangten gegenständen dann dailys macht ist im grunde ein wenig OP. aber daran stören sich doch wirklich nur die neider! wer 3 - 4 mal die woche abend 2 h spielt wird sich freuen sich ohne raid "ordentlich" ausrüsten zu können um seine paar stunden ingame auch erfolgreich meistern zu könnnen.

dass das ganze item-system bzw. das ganze spiel nur funktioniert wenn man seinen avatar auch über den max-lvl hinaus verbessern kann haben wir ja schon herausgefunden. nun könnte man ja sagen "gut, dann müssen eben items her, die einen max-lvl-spieler motivieren weiter zu spielen, die aber nicht an raidfähiges equip heranreichen." aber welchen sinn würde das machen? irgendwie muss man ja als jemand der gern raiden möchte auch an entsprechend taugliches equip gelangen. denn seien wir doch mal ehrlich: wer heutzutage mit blauem equip bei nem raid antritt wird belächelt oder sogar abgelehnt. irgendwann MUSS also jeder max-lvl-char mal den status eqisch errreichen. der rest funktioniert dann per IL.


----------



## Sacrilege (1. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> ...



Nur weil jemand in einer Raidgilde ist und deshalb schneller an Items rankommt, bedeutet nicht automatisch daß der auch seinen Char beherscht. Viele Spieler wollen sich nicht an fixe Raidzeiten binden und ihr Leben danach ausrichten. Solche Leute trifft man dann eben in Fun-/Casual Gilden an, bedeutet aber nicht daß die nicht spielen können oder keinen Plan haben.

Glaubst du etwa meine einzige Sorge im Leben besteht darin daß ich zB Montag/Mittwoch/Freitag um 20:00 Uhr pünktlich zum Raid da bin und mein Leben deshalb danach plane? Ich spiele dann wenn mir danach ist, wenn ich Zeit und Lust dazu habe. WoW ist ein Spiel und keine Lebensaufgabe die ich in meinen Terminkalender eintrage. Aber wenn es nach dir ginge, dürfen Casuals sowieso nur mit Einsteiger Equip rumrennen, weil für alles andere sind sie nicht qualifiziert  

Btw. ich habe auch schon oft genug erlebt wie Leute mit so "tollen" Titeln wie "Nemesis der Pechschwingen" u.ä. in ZA/ZG jämmerlich verreckt sind, weil sie zu blöd waren aus Void Zones rauszulaufen, ein gesheeptes Target nachzusheepen, usw. usw.

Finde dich damit ab daß die 5% der "Pros", "Progresser", "Hardcore Gamer", oder wie immer man sie nennen möge, eine Minderheit sind die unwichtig ist. Blizzard, oder jeder andere Hersteller, wäre ja auch doof würden sie ein Spiel für Nerds entwickeln.


----------



## Bismark72 (1. Juli 2011)

Ich versteh gar nicht warum Casuals überhaupt WoW spielen, die haben doch ein echtes Leben... und warum fangen die überhaupt an, wenn die eh nicht fertig werden. Und warum schreib ich "die", ich bin doch selbst einer....  

Soo ein schöner sinnfreier Thread...


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juli 2011)

Gute Nachricht für alle Gelegenheitsspieler die dennoch Equip benötigen... die Nerfs in PSA, BdZ und Td4W sind so gewaltig das höchstwahrscheinlich jeder Random-Raid erfolgreich abschliessen wird.

359er für alle leicht zugänglich und das T11 durch Gerechtigkeitsmarken... klasse Sache.

Zur Erklärung, gestern konnten wir Feuerlande nicht gehen da der halbe Raid nichts ins WoW einloggen konnte, wir waren zwei Tanks, zwei Heiler und ein DD und haben den Rest random aufgefüllt und uns entschlossen die alten non-hm Raids noch mal zu zocken, zum Abschied quasi. 

2,5h... 12/12 gelegt und die random-Jungs hatten mächtig Glück mit den Items. So gefällt das.


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht für alle Gelegenheitsspieler die dennoch Equip benötigen... die Nerfs in PSA, BdZ und Td4W sind so gewaltig das höchstwahrscheinlich jeder Random-Raid erfolgreich abschliessen wird.
> 
> 359er für alle leicht zugänglich und das T11 durch Gerechtigkeitsmarken... klasse Sache.
> 
> ...



Genau das war die Absicht des Nerfs...den Spielern, die bisher keine Chance hatten, die Raids zu clearen, die Möglichkeit zu geben, dies zu tun und das Ganze ohne einen Stammraid sondern per Zufallsgruppen...

Ich würde sagen, Mission erfüllt


----------



## floppydrive (1. Juli 2011)

Echt Pro's hängen ey nicht mehr in WoW rum die lassen ihre Bot's spielen und widmen sich anspruchsvollen Spielen wie Hello Kitty Online oder Teletubbies Universe


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Juli 2011)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wer sich zu etwas aufzwingen lässt, ist auch kleingeistig und lässt sich einschränken.
> Und warum sollte alles andere als Casual extremst peinlich sein? Wer soeinen niederen Horizont und Tolleranz hat, ist auch kleingeistig und peinlich.



Zum einen hab ich doch ganz unmißverständlich geschrieben. "Aber angenommen ich müßte", was soviel bedeutet wie, Ich habe keine andere Wahl, als mich zu Kategorisieren. Warum ist dabei egal. Is ja nur Theorie.

In so einem Falle wäre MIR alles andere als Casual peinlich, weil wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, Casual die Bezeichnung für den sagen wir ganz normalen durchschnittlichen Spieler ist. Die Spieler die sich als irgendwas anderes darstellen, nutzen Casual meistens um aus ihrer Sicht schlechtere Spieler zu beleidigen.

Würde ich, wie oben beschrieben, dazu gezwungen sein mich zu Kategorisieren, würde ich mich, wen nicht als Casual,  zu den Spielern zählen, die aus meiner Sicht schlichtweg dumm sind. Das wäre mir peinlich.

Hoffe das war jetzt ausführlich genug.


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

Mancher Umgangston ähnelt schon sehr mobbing oder dissen.
Eine fremde Meinung zulassen?
Jemand meine eigene Meinung nüchtern anzweifeln lassen?
Eine andere Sichtweise der Dinge erwägen?
Einen von mir unterschiedlichen Zeitplan im Alltag haben?
Eine differenzierte Vorstellung über die Ausübung eines Hobbies?


Tztztz Leute, seid Freunde, wir sind hier nicht bei ish*re*oss*p



Cassiopheia hat es schon recht wertneutral erklärt, ich sehe das genauso.


----------



## xxhajoxx (1. Juli 2011)

Angel80 schrieb:


> Wenn für die meisten "Casual" jemand ist der nicht mehr als 1-2 mal die Woche raiden geht, was bin dann ich?
> Neue Raids nich einen gesehen bisher und sonst zu LK Zeiten max. 2x im Monat wenns hoch kam. Und auch dann erst als die meisten den auf Farmstatus hatten.



Geht mir praktisch genauso, hab hier und da mal nen Trash Farm Run mitgemacht und jede Woche PVP Boss gemacht, das wars dann allerdings auch schon. Den Lichking hab ich einmal im 25er angeguckt aber gefallen ist er nicht^^. Mir auch ehrlich gesagt nich so wichtig. Raiden ist schon ganz nett keine Frage aber mir persönlich dauern so Raidruns zu lange am Abend. Ich habe keine Lust abends 3-4 Stunden zu raiden, allgemein tue ich mich schwer in meiner Freizeit zu sagen das mache ich jetzt so und so lange. Wenn ich keine Lust mehr hab hab ich keine Lust mehr. Das kann nach 30min oder auch erst nach 5h sein je nach Tagesform.
Ich gönne jedem Raider aber auch jedem Casual Spieler das Gear was für ihn möglich ist zu erhalten.
Ich persönlich habe mich schon seit langer Zeit damit abgefunden immer ein Raid Tier unter dem aktuellen zu sein und was soll ich sagen. Mir macht das Spaß so, ich werde jetzt in nächster Zeit auch die T11 Raids gehen und die Bosse legen auch wenn sie stark generft wurden. Mit irgendwelchen Randomgruppen, wahrscheinlich noch ohne TS, werden die schon schwer genug sein


----------



## Izara (2. Juli 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Ist halt Definitionssache. Für mich wärst du kein Casual mehr! (Was aber genauso wenig negativ sehe, wie Casuals). Casuals definiere ich als Leute die unregelmäßig bzw sehr wenig spielen. Und Im Durchschnitt auf vllt ~5-10 Stunden pro Woche kommen, egal ob grad ein (Content)Patch anstand oder was auch immer.
> 
> Ich bezeichne mich auch als Raider, auch wenn ich in den letzten Wochen kaum aktiv war, sobald neuer Content da ist, investier ich da definitiv so viel Zeit rein wie nötig ist um schnellstmöglich auf dem bestmöglichsten Equipstand für Raids zu sein (zB aktuell die Dailys). Ein Casual nach meiner Definition hat keine Zeit (fast) jeden Tag die Dailys abzuklappern, selbst wenn sie flott gehn sollten. Genauso wie meine Casual Ingame Bekannten (auch wenn sie es gern wollen) idR ihre 7 Heros / Woche nicht vollbekommen.
> 
> Find auch, dass der Begriff extrem ausgeufert ist, weil viele denken es wäre schlimm kein Casual zu sein. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Es gibt ja nicht nur Casual und 24/7 Gamer, sondern auch noch einiges dazwischen.



Hm, deinem ersten Post im Thread konnte ich voll und ganz zustimmen, aber das hier bringt mich dann doch etwas durcheinander 

Bevor ich mir WoW kurzzeitig nicht mehr leisten konnte (ab morgen gehts endlich wieder los ^^) war ich dann wohl ein 24/7 aktiver Casual Gamer. Man konnte immer mindestens einen meiner Chars online antreffen (sogar ansprechbar - je nach Laune) von morgens 8 bis abends bzw. nachts mindestens 1 uhr. ich war auch aktiv, d.h. ich hab nicht bloß den ganzen Tag vorm AH gegammelt oder gefarmt. Ich hab in einer relativ kurzen Zeit ziemlich viele Erfolge erarbeitet, was für mich mit schlechtem Equip damals noch schwer zu bewältigen war. Erst recht als Stoffi, der nix aushält. Mit besserem Equip wurde das dann einfacher, weil es dann nicht so auf Perfektion in Sachen "Progamer-Skill" ankam (den ich mir aufgrund mangelnder Raiderfahrung einfach nicht aufzwingen lassen wollte, fürs Questen und Erleben hats ja gelangt  ). 

So wurde dann aus einem daueronline-Suchti (sehe mich trotzdem als sogenannter "Casual") zwangsweise ein Raider, um an Equip oder Erfolge zu kommen. Einfach nur weil ich unerledigte Erfolge nicht leiden kann  Ist wie mit halb erledigten To-Do-Listen. *brrr* Als ich das Equip dann soweit zusammen hatte, dass ich mich auch als Stoffi an schwerere Aufgaben allein rantrauen konnte, wars dann rum mit Raiden, zumal es aufgrund von ehemals Bekannten/Mitspielern sowieso keinen Spaß mehr machte. Nach dem kurzen Erlebnisurlaub im Raidalltag ging ich dann wieder über zu meinen Angel- und Kocherfolgen, Questreihen und Funequip sammeln ^^

Raiden ging ich dann nur noch, wenns ein Funraid war und auch als solcher "ausgerufen" wurde. Unter Druck irgendwelche Bosse legen will ich in meiner Freizeit nicht wirklich. Mal nen Boss sehen und auch legen meinetwegen, aber halt erst, wenns stressfreier geworden ist (LK erst kurz vor Cata legen z.B. *grins* mir doch egal, wer den wann down hatte).

allein die Übersetzungen von casual (nur mal aus Interesse reingeschaut, was denn da so alles aufgelistet wird XD ) sind ja schon unterschiedlich. zwischen gelegentlich und zwanglos spielen liegen Welten. Ist aber beides casual LOL


P.S. bei Rechtschreibfehlern mal eben aufgrund der Uhrzeit nicht meckern ^^


----------



## Martialis (2. Juli 2011)

Die Frage ist einfach und kurz zu beantworten.
Damit sie nicht nackt rumgammeln!


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2011)

Hehehe,

auch wenn der TE kein wirklicher Troll zu sein scheint, hat er es geschafft einen solchen thread zu erstellen 
Allein die Frage warum es erstrebenswert ist neues/besseres equip zu erfarmen, erübrigt sich. Es ist schließlich das Spielprinzip eines mmorpg sich weiter zu entwickeln.

Jede Rechtfertigung in Richtung "ich meinte doch das Markensystem.., blablabla" ist für mich nur eine hohle Farce!


----------



## Niklasx (2. Juli 2011)

definier erstmal deinen begriff von casual.. für den einen ist nen casual jmd der nicht in einer elite-gilde ist und progress ranking betreibt, für den anderen ist ein casual jmd der zb nur am wochenende oder wenige stunden in der woche spielt.


----------



## madmurdock (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habe das Gefuehl, dass der TE einer von denen ist, die mit viel Not und Muehe 5/12 normal down haben und den Leuten, die gar nicht raiden ihr Eq missgoennen, welches durch das Markensystem natuerlich fast auf dem Selben EQ Stand ist wie das des TEs.


----------



## XRayFanatic (2. Juli 2011)

mettman1 schrieb:


> tag auch,
> 
> diese frage geistert mir irgendwie gerade im kopf rum.
> 
> ...



Warum brauchst du ein Hirn ? Nutzt es ja eh nicht bei solchen Threads..... Man man man


----------



## Hallöle (2. Juli 2011)

......mal blöde gefragt, wofür braucht das game die selbsternannten progamer, oberaufgeregte 24/7 gamer etc


----------



## Aiiitm (3. Juli 2011)

Spieler,die abends mal für 30-60 min einloggen, ohne sich vorher mit anderen für irgendetwas ingame zu verabreden haben in meinen Augen nicht sehr gutes Equip "verdient".
Das heißt jedoch nicht,dass sie nicht weniger Spaß am Spiel haben sollen als mehr engagierte,aber dass sie weniger sehen. Das liegt in meinen Augen in der Natur der Sache.

Der Versuch,das zu ändern- also dass diese Casual-Spieler genauso viel sehen sollen wie engagierte, ist zum scheitern verurteilt- zu Leiden des Spiels und der Spieler (mal wieder).

Hier hatte BC wiedermal die beste Lösung parat:

Aufeinanderbauender Content zusätzlich außerhalb(!) von Instanzen.

Ogri'la
Sketis Himmelswache
Netherschwingendrachenscherbe
Gruppenquests
...

Content mit dem man auch Wenigspieler eine gewisse Spannung und Beschäftigung geben konnte- für eine längere Zeit.

Ich selbst habe damals allein für die Netherschwingenscherbe knapp einen Monat gebraucht um dort alles zu erledigen,obwohl ich mehr gespielt habe als 30-60 min am Abend.
Summiert kommt ein Langzeitspaß für Spieler heraus,der seit Wotlk fehlt.

Heute gibt es nur noch Raids für PVE-Begeisterte. Alle unter einem Hut. 

Das kann einfach nicht funktionieren.


----------



## discotiiia (3. Juli 2011)

Themenwechesel :
Warum diese seit BC anhaltende, unerschöpfliche Diskussion nicht schon längst von Administratoren unterbunden wird ist und bleibt ein Rätsel. Was meinen Sie?


----------



## krampus94 (3. Juli 2011)

grrr...

..immer diese "wofür" fragen..

..antwort: Darum!!

.soo: ich sehe mich als casual gamer..unter der woche daylis machen, mit gilde tapferkeitspunkte holen, einmal baradinfestung gehn das wars..wochenende bin ich eig nie on..gibt halt viiiiiiel wichtigeres..

raiden: find ich persönlich zum einen ganz nett, weil "man sieht PSA, td4w etc. sieht was andere gamer drauf haben, spricht mit ihnen und kann sich am ende freun, wenn man den boss down bekam und Vl ein item für mich/ sich gedroppt ist ..andere seite: um punkt 19:00 uhr online sein und nef probieren, volle konzentration, auf alles schaun, keine fehler machen und 2-4 stunden probieren und probieren und nochmal probieren..auch da kann ich sagen es gibt wichtigere sachn die ich in dieser zeit tun hätte können..

..hin und da geh ich schon mit aber A:hab nicht immer lust, B:ärgert es mich ein wenig wenn dann 0 geklappt hat und C:hat dann immer einer schuld und auf sowas hab ich keinen bock (auch wenn ich weiß morgn ist es vergessn aber..)

..ich war mal in Infinitas drin ..wenn einem diese gilde was sagt..eine für mich eig sehr erfolgreiche gilde..und da war oft das ziel die beste zu werdn/ sein..und das ist mal total nebensächlich..

ich werde zwar oft gefragt ob ich nicht mitgehn möchte (das freut mich zwar), aber sie akzeptieren wenn ich "nein " sage und das ist gut so..

zu dem thema markn ..find ich toll ..ich muss nicht immer bei raids da sein um überhaupt rein zu kommen, sondern hol mir equip oder lass mir welches machen und kann dann auch rein..feine sache ..und wenn man so wie ich nicht immer raidet aber trotzdem sich mein chat verbessert ist toll =)

..sonst hängt man ja ständig an seinen 346/ 353/ 359 equip fest..

TE: wofür braucht man in wow gold?
Antwort: um sich was zu kaufn^^ ..wo endet das?

greeetz sry wegn dem langen schreibn xD


----------



## Rodulf (3. Juli 2011)

und wer von Euch findet das stundenlange Trashgekloppe in den Feuerlanden geil?

wofür macht man das?

um sich beim Runfhänlder Items zu kaufen und in Zul oder HC Inis leichter durchzukommen ... wo ist da denn Bitte die Logik?

am Ende stehen die Ruffarmer rnd in den Feuerlanden und heulen rum das es zu schwer ist! das war damals in ICC schon doof und wird es immer bleiben!

Jetzt haben alle den TE geflamt und auch sachliche Argumente gebracht, das bspw. eine Rollenspiel ne Charakterentwicklung beinhaltet, okay da gehe ich mit ... das aber Blizzard hauptsächlich darauf abzielt die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten und deshalb jedem Alles hinterhergeworfen wird, damit ja keine stagnation eintritt und die LEute weiter ihre GEbühren bezahlen hab ich jetzt bei drüberfliegen nicht gelesen ... was meint ihr wie viele Spieler in meiner Umgebung frustriert sind weil alles immer sofort generft wird ... es gibt unzählige Spieler die Ihren flow bekommen, weil Sie vermeintlich besser sind als die Masse und das kann man in WoW was das PVE angeht leider nur an Bosskills messen ...

wo ist das Problem den Zugang zu Conntent bzw. Items an Raidboss kills zu binden, so wie es zu BC war?

es geht doch keiner mehr ernstahft T11 Conntent raiden obwohl der lachhaft einfach ist und da sogar richtig gute Ausrüstung zu finden ist ... lieber rennen die Leute stundenlang HC Inis und kaufen das Zeug beim Hänlder ein .. das Hauptziel in WoW war und ist immernoch das Raiden in einer Gruppe und nicht das stupide Marken farmen und dann beim Händler sachen kaufen ... was das denn bitte für ne Rollenspiel Entwicklung? 

Ergo zählt das Rollenspiel Argument auch nur bedingt oder gefällt euch das, stundenlang immer den selben Müll zu machen und die Verbeeserung dann beim Hänlder zu kaufen?

Irgendjemand fragt warum man sich ne neue Jeans kauft ... Menschen die keine Persönlichkeit haben identifizieren sich da gerne auch mal über Sachwerte und bleiben trotzdem die selben Menschen ohne Persönlichkeit ... menno, wo bleibt der Ansporn .. wir verlieren gute Spieler, weil Blizzard alles zu einfach macht und das ist frustrierend .. wenn am Ende jeder die selbe Jeans trägt werden die meisten Menschen komischerweise auch unglücklich aber hey welcome to the true world, da kaufe ich mir halt ne neue ... es lebe der Kapitalismus mit seinen verschobenen Wertvorstellungen

ach und ja, ich heile progress in den Feuerlanden, wir hauen da die Bosse um, gehen nicht stundenlang trash kloppen und ich hab immernoch die doofen blauen 346er Armschienen aus Grim Batol, weil in ZA und in BoT keine dropen wollen ... ich trag auch gerade ne Hose die ich schon 5 Jahre habe, das ist meine Hose und mir ist egal ob die noch up to date ist, ich fühle mich einfach wohl darin ...


----------



## Hallöle (3. Juli 2011)

hi 

muss nochmal was absondern. 
ich komm nicht dahinter warum sich die super-über-mega-ultra-gamer darüber aufregen, das die noob-hilfs-unter-hilfs-casuals equip hinter hergeworfen bekommen. so wie ich das auf meinem server erlebe, kennen sich die wirklich erfahrenen und guten spieler/gilden untereinander und verabreden sich dementsprechend zu ihrem gemeinsamen spielen. wer gut spielen kann mus das auch nicht hervorheben und andere niedermachen um selbst vermeintlich besser dazustehen. warum sollten irgendwelche spieler bevorzugt werden und mehr vom spiel sehen dürfen wenn alle den gleichen monatsbeitrag bezahlen.......man könnte ja auch mal dahingegend provozieren, das wenigspieler im spiel mehr bekommen müssen wenn sie da sind, da sie ja die resourcen schonen durch ihre seltene anwesenheit....dementsprechend müßten die 24/7er ohne reallife ständig generft und denen der zugang zu besserem equip bzw zugang zu spielinhalten erschwert werden weil sie ja ständig die server belasten......

und nu zankt euch schön


----------



## Karvon (3. Juli 2011)

sollen doch froh sein, dass es casuals gibt, sonst hätte "ihr" wow auf einem schlag 8 mio spieler weniger...


----------



## lord just (3. Juli 2011)

Wofür brauchen casual Spieler (wie z.b. ich) besseres Equip?

Ganz einfach um auch an random Raids mitmachen zu können. Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zwischen Casual und normalen Spieler. Casuals verbringen nur wenig Zeit im Spiel. In der Woche sind es vielleicht 0,5-1,0 Stunden am Tag und am Wochenende dann vielleicht mehr. In dieser wenigen Zeit möchte man aber wie jeder andere Spieler etwas erleben und Spaß haben. Die 5er Instanzen sind schnell ausgelutscht und dann will man eben das nächste in Angriff nehmen was dann die Raids sind und dafür braucht man einfach besseres Equip. Den Tol Barad Raid schafft man sehr schnell und auch im T11 Content schafft man 2-3 Bosse sehr schnell und selbst die ersten 3 Bosse in den Feuerlanden schafft man als random Raid in vielleicht 2 Stunden, wenn man sich vorher über Guides oder das Dungeon Journal über die Bosse informiert und sich vorher 2 Minuten lang abspricht. Casual Spieler haben vielleicht weniger Zeit als andere aber wollen auch etwas im Spiel zu tun haben und nicht nur jeden Tag ne halbe Stunde nur rumstehen. Ob es jetzt Raids, 5er Instanzen, Dailies oder eine längere Questreihe ist, ist egal, so lange es Spaß macht und man schnell damit anfangen kann.

Es hat weniger damit zu tun das man keine Raids machen will, sondern eher das man nicht die Zeit hat um nen kompletten Raid zu machen. Man sucht nach einem Raid und schafft dann vielleicht 1-2 Bosse bis man keine Zeit mehr hat. Die meisten wollen aber wenn den kompletten Raid laufen, da es ja auch viel Arbeit ist erst einmal einen Raid zusammen zu stellen und man nicht weiß, ob man dann an einem anderen Tag noch genug Leute findet um eine angefangene Raid ID abzuschließen.

@Rodulf

Es kommt halt auf die Spieler an. Ich würde schon lieber den alten T11 Content laufen um an das Equip für die Feuerlande zu kommen und lieber mal nen Boss versuchen anstatt nur Trash zu kloppen. Das Problem ist einfach nur, dass man dafür keine oder nur kaum Leute findet. Es gibt hier und da mal ne Gilde die erst den T11 Content auf normal fertig machen wollen und nehmen auch mal nen Casual oder zwei zum auffüllen mit. Die meisten gehen aber lieber schon jetzt Feuerlande auch wenn sie im T11 nur 5/12 oder 7/12 haben und 0/13. Wenn ich also was in der wenigen Zeit machen will die ich habe, dann sind das 5er Instanzen die aber wie gesagt ausgelutscht sind und keinen Spaß mehr machen oder halt T12 Trash kloppen.

Viele wollen halt besonders bei random Raids auf Nummer sicher gehen und nehmen dann halt nur Leute mit die sehr gutes Equip haben. Zu Anfang von Cataclysm ist man auch mit grün/blauem Equip in 5erHC gegangen und mit komplett blau in die Raids. Wenig später musste man dann schon komplettes 5erHC Equip haben um mit in eine 5erHC mitgenommen zu werden und komplett episch ausgestattet sein, wenn man in Raids mit wollte und genau das passiert jetzt wieder beim T12 content. Wo man am Mittwoch noch ohne Probleme selbst als Casual mit blau/lila Equip nen Raid gefunden hat um die ersten 3 Bosse zu probieren findet man jetzt maximal noch Trash runs und für die Bosse muss man schon full T11 plus ein paar sachen T11HC oder T12 haben. Wenn man also als Casual überhaupt mal nen Boss probieren möchte (und so schwer sind die ersten 3 zumindest nicht) dann muss man halt Trash farmen usw.

Natürlich kann man die T12 Bosse auch mit schlechterem Equip schaffen aber dafür muss man sich halt vorher absprechen und Fehler vermeiden


----------



## Manaori (3. Juli 2011)

Rodulf schrieb:


> und wer von Euch findet das stundenlange Trashgekloppe in den Feuerlanden geil?
> 
> wofür macht man das?
> 
> ...



Okay. Warte. Du wirfst Blizzard vor, dass sie das machen, was die Leute offenbar wollen, denn die öz ahlen ja genau deshalb noch die Gebühren weil sie zufrieden sind...? (gut, die meisten. Von dem kleinen Anteil derer, die bezahlen, um sich übers Spiel aufzuregen, wollen wir jetzt mal nicht sprechen.)

Ich bin zufrieden wies ist. Wewnn was zustande kommt in der Gilde raide ich mit meinem Main, und pflege dafür auch das Equip. Wenn nix zustande kommt, mache ich Quests, twinke, gehe Heroes - und zwar nicht, weil ich auf die Punkte heiß bin, sondern weil mir das PvE, also auch die Heroes, Spaß machen. Jeder spielt aus einem anderen Grund. Aber jeder (fast) spielt, weiles ihm Spaß macht. Punkt.
Soll auch welche geben, denen Trash farmen Spaß macht. Ich war auch schon. Weil ich mit der Gilde am Donnerstag nicht mit konnte aber zumindest mal nen Blick auf den neuen Raid haben wollte. Na und? Hab ich jetzt keine Persönlichkeit? Ich bitte dich, lass diese Verallgemeinerungen.


----------



## MrJackDaniel (3. Juli 2011)

"Wofür benötigen casuals eigentlich equip?" -> Na brauchen tun sie Equip halt um nicht nackt rumzulaufen!

und High-End-Gear für wenig Arbeit bekommen sie, weil auch Casuals 13€ zahlen!

Das ist Blizzard Philosophie!

Ein Spieler, der in der Woche 5h spielt und 13€ zahlt ist Blizz doch viel lieber, als die 24/7 Hardcores, die massiv Trafic brauchen und ey den ganzen Tag nur rumheulen )


----------



## Izara (3. Juli 2011)

lord schrieb:


> Wofür brauchen casual Spieler (wie z.b. ich) besseres Equip?
> 
> Ganz einfach um auch an random Raids mitmachen zu können. Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zwischen Casual und normalen Spieler. Casuals verbringen nur wenig Zeit im Spiel. In der Woche sind es vielleicht 0,5-1,0 Stunden am Tag und am Wochenende dann vielleicht mehr. In dieser wenigen Zeit möchte man aber wie jeder andere Spieler etwas erleben und Spaß haben. Die 5er Instanzen sind schnell ausgelutscht und dann will man eben das nächste in Angriff nehmen was dann die Raids sind und dafür braucht man einfach besseres Equip. Den Tol Barad Raid schafft man sehr schnell und auch im T11 Content schafft man 2-3 Bosse sehr schnell und selbst die ersten 3 Bosse in den Feuerlanden schafft man als random Raid in vielleicht 2 Stunden, wenn man sich vorher über Guides oder das Dungeon Journal über die Bosse informiert und sich vorher 2 Minuten lang abspricht. Casual Spieler haben vielleicht weniger Zeit als andere aber wollen auch etwas im Spiel zu tun haben und nicht nur jeden Tag ne halbe Stunde nur rumstehen. Ob es jetzt Raids, 5er Instanzen, Dailies oder eine längere Questreihe ist, ist egal, so lange es Spaß macht und man schnell damit anfangen kann.
> 
> Es hat weniger damit zu tun das man keine Raids machen will, sondern eher das man nicht die Zeit hat um nen kompletten Raid zu machen. Man sucht nach einem Raid und schafft dann vielleicht 1-2 Bosse bis man keine Zeit mehr hat. Die meisten wollen aber wenn den kompletten Raid laufen, da es ja auch viel Arbeit ist erst einmal einen Raid zusammen zu stellen und man nicht weiß, ob man dann an einem anderen Tag noch genug Leute findet um eine angefangene Raid ID abzuschließen.


Bei mir ist das anders, und auch ich sehe mich als Casual.   (finde den Begriff eh blöd, weil er zu individuell definiert werden kann.)

Ich selbst hatte massig Zeit (vielleicht sogar mehr als so mancher selbsternannter Pro Gamer), ich fand es aber weniger anregend, mich mit teilweise unsympatischen Vollidioten in eine Instanz oder einen Raid zu begeben. War bei mir schon so, seit ich WoW spiele (2009 war das glaub).

Ich fands halt schöner, meine viele Zeit anders in WoW zu nutzen. Ich hab dann den alten und neuen Meister der Lehren gemacht, PvP Erfolge gesammelt (völlig ohne Stress, denn Equip sammeln will ich mir auch hier nicht auf Teufel komm raus), Ruferfolge gemacht und natürlich sämtliche Berufe aller meiner Twink gelevelt. Nebenbei noch Gold im AH gescheffelt und der Tag war perfekt. Und das ohne auch nur einen einzigen Raid von Cata von innen gesehen zu haben.  Wobei ich da - wie du selbst schon beschrieben hast - halt nicht das Equip zu hatte, um auch mal random mitgenommen zu werden. Hab mich seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr in WoW eingeloggt (private Gründe, finde WoW immernoch toll ^^ ), und hatte wohl damals nicht genug Inis gefarmt, um endlich die Tonnen von Marken zusammen zu haben, aber wenns jetzt tatsächlich besser geworden sein soll oder leichter, dann mach ich vielleicht irgendwann im Herbst meine ersten Cata Raids. 

Find ich persönlich nicht schlimm. War bei mir schon zu ICC Zeiten so. Ich hab vielleicht mehr Zeit (als du z.B.), sehe mich aber dennoch als Casual, weil ich nicht unbedingt auf Teufel komm raus jeden Boss möglichst schnell sehen möchte und Raiden generell erst an zig-ster Stelle kommt. Beim Raiden ist mir die Gruppe wichtig, mit der ich auf einen Boss draufkloppe. Wenn da auch nur ein Idiot mit einem emotionalen IQ von 0 ist, vergeht mir schnell die Lust und dann geb ich auch nicht 100%. Ist in meinen Augen dann Zeitverschwendung, also stress ich mich gar nicht erst, eine Gruppe zu suchen. Wenns sich ergibt, gut, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht 

Ums vielleicht deutlicher zu formulieren: ich sehe mich als Casual, weil mich sicher die anderen so sehen, wenn ich mich z.B. vor einen, der für einen Raid Leute sucht, stellen würde und der dann meinen Char aufgrund von fehlendem Equip oder eventuell unperfekter Skillung oder was auch immer nicht mitnehmen würde. Gerade weil ich mich nicht damit beschäftige, Equip zu sammeln - es sei denn, es wird mir schon fast vor die Füße geworfen. Nicht weil ich faul bin, sondern weil ich einfach andere Prioritäten in WoW hab


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. Juli 2011)

Rodulf schrieb:


> und wer von Euch findet das stundenlange Trashgekloppe in den Feuerlanden geil?



Diese Trashruns sind echt das lächerlichste seit WoW-Release.



MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> und High-End-Gear für wenig Arbeit bekommen sie, weil auch Casuals 13€ zahlen!



Kann es sein das 359er, jetzt 378er, für dich High-End ist?


----------



## Angel80 (4. Juli 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Geht mir praktisch genauso, hab hier und da mal nen Trash Farm Run mitgemacht und jede Woche PVP Boss gemacht, das wars dann allerdings auch schon. Den Lichking hab ich einmal im 25er angeguckt aber gefallen ist er nicht^^. Mir auch ehrlich gesagt nich so wichtig. Raiden ist schon ganz nett keine Frage aber mir persönlich dauern so Raidruns zu lange am Abend. Ich habe keine Lust abends 3-4 Stunden zu raiden, allgemein tue ich mich schwer in meiner Freizeit zu sagen das mache ich jetzt so und so lange. Wenn ich keine Lust mehr hab hab ich keine Lust mehr. Das kann nach 30min oder auch erst nach 5h sein je nach Tagesform.
> Ich gönne jedem Raider aber auch jedem Casual Spieler das Gear was für ihn möglich ist zu erhalten.
> Ich persönlich habe mich schon seit langer Zeit damit abgefunden immer ein Raid Tier unter dem aktuellen zu sein und was soll ich sagen. Mir macht das Spaß so, ich werde jetzt in nächster Zeit auch die T11 Raids gehen und die Bosse legen auch wenn sie stark generft wurden. Mit irgendwelchen Randomgruppen, wahrscheinlich noch ohne TS, werden die schon schwer genug sein



Ich sehe wir verstehen uns.  Geht mir genauso. Mitten im Raid kurzfristig abhauen weil keine Lust is ja nich drin^^ Ich schätz mal das ich die Raids wohl erst Ende des Jahres mal sehen werde. Persönlich bin ich übrigens gerade mal bis Prof. im 10er gekommen. LK hau ich um wenn ich LVL 120 bin.  

@all

Das diese Thema hier so ausartet ist ja nicht normal. Kann doch jedem völlig egal sein wer was anhat, gelegt hat oder welchen Titel/Erfolge er hat. Aber anscheinend haben viele hier ein Konkurrenzdenken das wohl seinesgleichen sucht. Naja wem es Spaß macht sich darüber aufzuregen das andere auch T-Sets bekommen wo man selber Monate vorher Raids abklappern musste, der hat wohl auch nen ziemliches Egoproblem. Aber shit happens. Ich hab meinen Spaß und finds lustig solche Com. hier zu lesen. Wenn ich mir dann noch vorstelle wie einige Poster dann noch vor ihrem Rechner rumhampeln wegen diesem Thema und sich aufregen, ist mein Tag gerettet.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juli 2011)

Angel80 schrieb:


> Ich sehe wir verstehen uns.  Geht mir genauso. Mitten im Raid kurzfristig abhauen weil keine Lust is ja nich drin^^ Ich schätz mal das ich die Raids wohl erst Ende des Jahres mal sehen werde. Persönlich bin ich übrigens gerade mal bis Prof. im 10er gekommen. LK hau ich um wenn ich LVL 120 bin.
> 
> @all
> 
> Das diese Thema hier so ausartet ist ja nicht normal. Kann doch jedem völlig egal sein wer was anhat, gelegt hat oder welchen Titel/Erfolge er hat. Aber anscheinend haben viele hier ein Konkurrenzdenken das wohl seinesgleichen sucht. Naja wem es Spaß macht sich darüber aufzuregen das andere auch T-Sets bekommen wo man selber Monate vorher Raids abklappern musste, der hat wohl auch nen ziemliches Egoproblem. Aber shit happens. Ich hab meinen Spaß und finds lustig solche Com. hier zu lesen. Wenn ich mir dann noch vorstelle wie einige Poster dann noch vor ihrem Rechner rumhampeln wegen diesem Thema und sich aufregen, ist mein Tag gerettet.



Wobei ich Konkurrenzdenken im kleineren Maße eigentlich schon für wichtig halte.

Ich mag es, mich von anderen abzusetzen, weil es für mich bedeutet, das ich etwas "erreiche".

Stellt euch vor, es gäbe gar keinen Loot mehr auf Stufe 85, man würde also beim Levelgear stehen bleiben.

Content würde sich nur noch im Schwierigkeitsgrad unterscheiden, da dieser ja schon aufeinander aufbauen soll. Ganz ehrlich, ich persönlich brauch keinen erschwerten Schwierigkeitsgrad, ich denke, es ist heute schon recht "ordentlich", für Einige also schon zu schwer.

Hätte ein Charakter also mit Erreichen der Stufe 85 quasi seinen Horizont erreicht, würde es doch recht schnell langweilig.

Ich war kurz vor 4.2 stolz auf mein 357er Gear. Ich habe dafür geraidet und bin wesentlich weiter gekommen als viele meiner Bekannten, die bis dahin z. B. 3 Bosse in PSA für einen Abend angesetzt haben.
Stolz heißt aber nicht, das ich damit angegeben habe. Es bedeutet eben einfach was für mich.


----------



## Angel80 (4. Juli 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wobei ich Konkurrenzdenken im kleineren Maße eigentlich schon für wichtig halte.
> 
> Ich mag es, mich von anderen abzusetzen, weil es für mich bedeutet, das ich etwas "erreiche".
> 
> ...



Stolz auf das sein was man erreicht ist ja auch nix schlechtes. Versteh mich nicht falsch. Wenn jemand spielerisch etwas auf den Kasten hat und das umsetzt dann find ich das auch super. Und das man sich gern mit anderen ab und an mal messen will ist auch nur natürlich. Geht mir beim Volleyball z.B. nicht anders. Ich will beim beachen auch lieber einen starken Gegner haben mit dem ich mich messen kann und der mir alles abverlangt. Nur sollte man sich da nicht hinein steigern. Wenn bei einem Turnier eine Mannschaft gewinnt die bedeutend schlechter in letzter Zeit waren, so freut es mich aber trotzdem für die. Bei uns ist es eine Gemeinschaft. Es ist ein freundschaftlicher Konkurrenzkampf wo einer aber auch dem anderen es könnt wenn er gewinnt. DAS fehlt meist in WOW! 
Was man an diesem Thema erkennt. Sind Leute die Raids regelmäßig gehen um sich auszurüsten und dann auch über andere Spieler herziehen bzw. nörgeln das andere dies und das in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen. 
Das ist armselig und einfach nur kindisch. Aber naja. So hat man wenigstens ein wenig Unterhaltung.


----------



## Tomratz (4. Juli 2011)

Angel80 schrieb:


> Stolz auf das sein was man erreicht ist ja auch nix schlechtes. Versteh mich nicht falsch. Wenn jemand spielerisch etwas auf den Kasten hat und das umsetzt dann find ich das auch super. Und das man sich gern mit anderen ab und an mal messen will ist auch nur natürlich. Geht mir beim Volleyball z.B. nicht anders. Ich will beim beachen auch lieber einen starken Gegner haben mit dem ich mich messen kann und der mir alles abverlangt. Nur sollte man sich da nicht hinein steigern. Wenn bei einem Turnier eine Mannschaft gewinnt die bedeutend schlechter in letzter Zeit waren, so freut es mich aber trotzdem für die. Bei uns ist es eine Gemeinschaft. Es ist ein freundschaftlicher Konkurrenzkampf wo einer aber auch dem anderen es könnt wenn er gewinnt. DAS fehlt meist in WOW!
> Was man an diesem Thema erkennt. Sind Leute die Raids regelmäßig gehen um sich auszurüsten und dann auch über andere Spieler herziehen bzw. nörgeln das andere dies und das in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen.
> Das ist armselig und einfach nur kindisch. Aber naja. *So hat man wenigstens ein wenig Unterhaltung*.



Ein wahres Wort gelassen "ausgesprochen" , ich les den Thread auch hauptsächlich zur Unterhaltung


----------



## eaglestar (4. Juli 2011)

Ist nicht jeder ein Casual der nicht bei For the Horde, Ensidia und Co. spielt?

Oder wie viele Pro-Spieler hier im Thread haben denn Sponsoren und kämpfen um die World Firsts?


P.S.
Der Begriff "Raider" bedeutet für mich auch nur "Casual mit festen Raidzeiten". 

Gruß


----------



## krampus94 (5. Juli 2011)

eure gedanken über "casual" mögen ja völlig legetim sein..

ich weiß noch zu ICC zeit..(da hab ich angefangen) ..stand immer erf. muss vorhanden sein bis boss blablabla...tja wo her soll ich erf. nehmen wenn ich da erst anfange??

ich hab ICC nie gesehn..is mir auch völlig egal..wenn ich da grube von saron geschafft habe als heal hab ich mich halt gefreut das auch ICH OHNE icc zu sehn was erreicht habe..

jetz hab ich di möglichkeiten über marken, gold..oder berufe auch zu anständigen equip zu kommen..zu ICC lag es natürlich auch an equip ..... jetzt: da mir der raidleiter oder sonst i-wer die taktiken für einen boss erklärt und mir somit di chance gibt auch den down zu bekommen OHNE das ich weiß der wievielte boss er er eig ist, finde ich super.


greeetz


----------



## Sakthena (5. Juli 2011)

Also mal ernsthaft: Wer sich jetzt über T11 für casuals aufregt ist doch nur frustriert weil T12 für ihn weiter Ferne liegt. Einziger mimimi Thread weil der TE selbst nicht weiterkommt und die achso schlimmen "casuals" aufholen. Schade dass hier noch nicht geclosed wurde, denn bereits die allererste Antwort in diesem Thread sollte dem TE genügen.


----------



## Netjeri (6. Juli 2011)

Mit der Gefahr das auf den letzten sieben Seiten dieser Link schon mal gepostet wurde, poste ich ihn nochmals.

Sehr interessante sichtweise was überhaupt Casual ist und was Pro Gaming ist. Auch hier können selbstverständlich Meinungen auseinander gehen ich persönlich finde es trifft es sehr gut.

http://manaflask.com/Strifes/blog/6190


----------



## Super PePe (6. Juli 2011)

Es gibt Spieler in WoW, die mehr als 208 verschiedene Bosse (ohne ihre HC/HM Version mitzuzählen) getötet haben. Größtenteils im Progress. Bosse wo heutige Spieler kaum noch wissen wo sie wohnen. Bosse und ihre Mechaniken bespielten, die in späteren Raids als Vorlage dienten. Die ihre Erfahrung der Community in Guides, Tipps und Wispers mitteilten. Die ihren Drang immer 1. sein zu müssen oder zu wollen, überwunden haben und daher piano sich durch ein Spiel bewegen in dem immer wieder neue Spieler nachwachsen, die von sich denken, wenn sie einen Boss in Progress legen, sie der Erfinder des Rads wären. Ihnen sozusagen der Erfolg zu Kopfe steigt und sie die Bodenhaftung verlieren. Sie dann mit aberwitzigen Bedienungen ein Raid zusammenstellen und den Großteil der Erfahrung einfach aus eigener Überheblichkeit aussperrt. 
Das ist ohne Frage ihr gutes Recht. Dennoch tut mir derlei Merkbefreitheit immer wieder aufs Neue weh. 
Seit 2 Addons habe ich ein neues Hobby. Ich melde mich in der 1. ID-Woche bei RND-Raids und schau was die heutigen Progressspieler so alles können. Es gibt ohne Frage Spieler, die ihre Klasse sowie die Klassen, die sie mitnehmen verstehen und auch bis zum Äußersten ausreizen. DOch die Masse an diesen Schnupperraids ist voll von selbsternannten Progamern, die weder ihre Klasse noch die ihrer Mitstreiter verstehen. Dazu kommt fehlenden Kampfübersicht und Ehrgeiz. Dieses Fehlen der entscheidenden Eigenschaften, wird dann ab der 2-4 Woche versucht durch überhöhte Gear und AV-Anforderung auszugleichen. Meist ist die gewünschte Schlagkraftsteigerung des Raids minimal zum Erfolg. Dann kommen die ersten Nerfs um den Misserfolgen entgegenzuwirken. Die Mischung aus Nerf+Überequipung festigt dann den Standpunkt man benötige XXX ilvl und +++ AVs um den Content bespielen zu können. An der eigenen Fähigkeit seinen Char zu beherrschen wird dann nicht weiter gefeilt (Das Erkennen das ein item mit 346 eventuell mehr bringt als das mit 378). Und somit wächst mit jedem Addon eine Masse an Spielern heran die einen Content mit Gear bespielen, welches kaum nötig ist und dies dann Progress nennen. 
Letzte ID Woche wieder 5 DKs gehabt mit einem ilvl-Durchschnitt von 362+ die kaum im Singeltarget über 15k dps kamen. Dem stehen Spieler entgegen (meist Casual) in 355er Gear die sich jenseits von 22k dps bewegen, jedoch meist nur durch Glück einen Raid abbekommen (außer sie spielen in einer Gilde). 
Und eben für Letztere ist die sogenannte "Verkürzung" gedacht. 
Mein Tipp für Casual, baut euch wenn ihr schon nicht in einer Gilde seid eine gute Freundesliste mit einem Stamm oder mehreren auf und somit umgeht ihr die Spieler, von denen ihr annehmt sie machen euch den aktuellen Content unmöglich. 
Denn vorhandene Erfahrung von 19/19 und Monstergear gleichen Unfähigkeit nur bedingt aus. Und mal vom Würfelglück abgesehen Monstergear liegt an jeder Ecke rum und ist kein Zeichen für spielerisches Können.


----------

